# [T] Thailand | road infrastructure • ถนนและทางด่วนในประเทศไทย



## napoleon

Korat City Highways




TUTB said:


> *photo by : lubitex*


----------



## konthaimaitalorkan

*Bangkok's newest expressway *
*Ramindra - Eastern Outer Ring (extension of AtNarong - Ramindra)*

Start from old Chalong Rat expressway at Lad Phrao Toll Gate
ETC system which will replace the old TAG system is being install.




















Ramindra exit, It's used to be terminus here.




















On the extended section.











Huge intersection over Ramindra road.




















Barriers seems to be higher than the old line.











Sukhapibal 5 rd. exit






































Exit sign for Outer Ring (The other name, Kanchanapisek)





























Exit to south bound side.











Outer Ring rd. which is being expand.


----------



## AceN

Bentown said:


> *Northern Thailand highway*
> 
> chiangmai - Lampang - Lampoon
> 
> by *FLY BOY*


Wow! It must be a nice driving experience there kay:


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok Downtown


from Panoramio


----------



## Greanlightman

Northern Highway 2006-2007 ??? :hm:


----------



## napoleon

by RANorby1






by lightsandshow
[/QUOTE]


----------



## uno

uno said:


> From Nakhon Si Thammarat to Bangkok
> 
> *Highway No.41* Thamphannara, Nakhon Si Thammarat Province, 4 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 41* อำเภอถ้ำพรรณรา จังหวัดนครศรีธรรมราช, 4 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.41* Chaiya, Surat Thani Province, 4 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 41* อำเภอไชยา จังหวัดสุราษฎร์ธานี, 4 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.41* Langsuan, Chumphon Province, 4 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 41* อำเภอหลังสวน จังหวัดชุมพร, 4 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.4 (Phetkasem Road)* Khaopho Service Area, Bang Saphan Noi, Prachup Khirikhan Province, 4 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 4 (เพชรเกษม)* ศูนย์บริการทางหลวงเขาโพธิ์ อำเภอบางสะพานน้อย จังหวัดประจวบคีรีขันธ์, 4 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.4 (Phetkasem Road)* Thapsakae, Prachup Khirikhan Province, 4 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 4 (เพชรเกษม)* อำเภอทับสะแก จังหวัดประจวบคีรีขันธ์, 4 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.4 (Phetkasem Road)* Kui Buri, Prachup Khirikhan Province, 4 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 4 (เพชรเกษม)* อำเภอกุยบุรี จังหวัดประจวบคีรีขันธ์, 4 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.37 (Baypass Hua Hin-Cha Am)* Cha Am, Phetchaburi Province, 4 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 37 (เลี่ยงเมืองหัวหิน-ชะอำ)* อำเภอชะอำ จังหวัดเพชรบุรี, 4 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.4 (Phetkasem Road)* Phetchaburi Province, 7 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 4 (เพชรเกษม)* จังหวัดเพชรบุรี, 7 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.35 (Rama II Road)* Samut Songkham Province, 6 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 35 (พระราม 2)* จังหวัดสมุทรสงคราม, 6 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.35 (Rama II Road)* Samut Sakhon Province, 10 Lanes
> *ทางหลวงหมายเลข 35 (พระราม 2)* จังหวัดสมุทรสาคร, 10 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Intersection between Highway No.35 (Rama II Road) and Highway No.9 (Kanchanaphisek Road)*
> *ทางแยกต่างระดับระหว่างถนนพระราม 2 และถนนกาญจนาภิเศก*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kanlapaphruek Road* Bangkok, 4 Lanes
> *ถนนกัลปพฤกษ์* กรุงเทพมหานคร, 4 เลน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Intersrction between Kanlapaphruek Road and Ratchaphruek Road* Bangkok
> *ทางแยกต่างระดับระหว่างถนนกัลปพฤกษ์และราชพฤกษ์* กรุงเทพมหานคร
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ratchaphruek Road)* Bangkok, 6 Lanes
> *ถนนราชพฤกษ์* กรุงเทพมหานคร, 6 เลน


.....


----------



## uno

uno said:


> *Highway No.408 (Nakhon Si Thammarat-Songkhla)
> ทางหลวงหมายเลข 408 (นครศรีธรรมราช-สงขลา)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.4013 (Nakhon Si Thammarat-Hua Sai)
> ทางหลวงหมายเลข 4013 (นครศรีธรรมราช-หัวไทร)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.4094 (Bo Lo-Pak Phanang)
> ทางหลวงหมายเลข 4094 (บ่อล้อ-ปากพนัง)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.4195 (Ubosot-Chandi)
> ทางหลวงหมายเลข 4195 (อุโบสถ-จันดี)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highway No.4231 (Pak Phanang-Laem Talumphuk)
> ทางหลวงหมายเลข 4231 (ปากพนัง-แหลมตุลุมพุก)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rural Road No.5050
> ทางหลวงชนบทหมายเลข 5050*


.....


----------



## napoleon

QUOTE=Oasis-Bangkok


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok CBD road

Pic by Oasis-Bangkok


----------



## napoleon

CHIANGMAI City Ring Road

Pics by warmup


----------



## napoleon

Lampang City Highway


QUOTE=warmup

*ถนนสายเชียงใหม่-ลำปาง​*


















​
โดย : นักบินแก่


----------



## napoleon

Lampang City


QUOTE=warmup

*ตัวเมืองลำปาง​*







โดย นักบินแก่​


----------



## napoleon

From Flickr By recamono


----------



## ImBoredNow

Thailand is Beautiful!


----------



## napoleon

Ayutthaya City









ภาพโดย: tnyos​


----------



## Pansori

I have a couple of photos of the elevated motorways in Bangkok




























2007









2008


















P.S. a very interesting thread!

I know that most highways outside of Bangkok are not considered as motorway-standard roads. Are there any projects to build new motorways or upgrade existing ones apart from the existing toll expressways in Bkk area?


----------



## siamu maharaj

I went from BKK to Ayuthaya and from there to Suvarnabhumi Airport. Their highways are lovely. I love Thai roads. Unfortunately I didn't have my int'l driving license, so next time I'll make sure I have it so I can break some speed records on these wide roads.


----------



## napoleon

Lampang City















โดย ร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## napoleon

Pics by Ten

Chaiyaphum - Chumpae (KhonKean) route, a year ago







































































...


----------



## napoleon

Khonkaen City Highway





​

ภาพโดย คุณแอร์


----------



## napoleon

SIAM SQUARE, Bangkok


Pics by poslfit from flickr


----------



## napoleon

Korat City Highway


Pic by reQuiem4adream


----------



## napoleon

Nan City

Pic by warmup


[/CENTER]


----------



## napoleon

CHIANGMAI City Suburb


ภาพโดย f_for_fly




​


----------



## napoleon

Lopburi City


Pic by atom


----------



## napoleon

Suratthani City


Pics by marut







































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some pics look really American/Canadian/Australian


----------



## napoleon

UDONTHANI City Highway

Pic by Phong_ae















































Pic by tagaowa


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok's Zero Km


by breizh


----------



## napoleon

CHIANGMAI City Highway

Pic by warmup


*ทางลอด สี่แยกข่วงสิงห์​*
[/CENTER]


----------



## napoleon

Lampoon City Local Road


ภาพโดยร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## napoleon

Chiangmai City to Lampang City


​
photo by GTD


----------



## napoleon

Chiangmai City to Lampang City


​
ภาพโดยร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## napoleon

CHIANGMAI-Lampoon Local Road







ภาพโดย ร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## napoleon

Chiangmai City to Chiangrai City




​

โดย ร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## napoleon

First-phase of 'dust-free roads' project kicked off

THE NATION Published on August 6, 2009


The Rural Roads Department kicked off the first phase of the Bt17-billion sealed-roads project yesterday with the first release of the terms of reference.The terms will be announced again next Thursday and on August 19.

The so-called "dust-free roads" project, which will improve rural roads in poor condition across the country, is part of the government's economic stimulus programme.

Transport Minister Sophon Saram said the whole project had three phases spanning 2010-2012 and covering 7,213 kilometres, with bidding by e-auction.

The first phase is expected to be finished within eight months of the contracts being awarded.


The 3,246km first phase will cost Bt14.83 billion, of which Bt14.32 billion is for civil works and Bt0.5 billion for the project consultant.

The Bt1-billion second phase starting in 2011 covers 1,983km. The last phase commencing in 2012 will also cost Bt1 billion and cover the same road length.

Wicharn Kunakoolsawat, director-general of the department, said the project's first phase was divided into 901 contracts, with 191 in the North, 290 in the Northeast, 252 in the Central region and 268 in the South.

The biggest budget of Bt548 million will be allocated to Nakhon Ratchasima for improving its 125km road, while Samut Songkram gets the smallest budget of Bt45 million to improve a 12km road.

The entire dust-free road project aims to create 70,517 jobs and save motorists vehicle maintenance costs of Bt484 million per year and oil costs of Bt5.6 billion annually, Wicharn said.


----------



## napoleon

Rajdamri Road, Bangkok CBD

Pic from Thai Forum


----------



## knrOctober

Don Muang Tollway(above), Vibhavadi Rangsit Superhighway(Thailand Route 31)


----------



## napoleon

Krungthonburi - Taksin Road, Bangkok


Pic from Thai forum


----------



## napoleon

Khonkaen City Highway




Teddy.ZF said:


>





satit28 said:


> form Friendship Rd..................


----------



## napoleon

CHIANGMAI City


from photobucket pic by olacm


----------



## napoleon

Korat City Highway


gallery: http://www.weekendhobby.com/offroad/newenergy/question.asp?page=1&id=1131


----------



## napoleon

Korat City Roads


Pic by Eak


----------



## napoleon

Khonkaen City Highway

Pic by Kitti, Jan 2009


----------



## napoleon

Nong Bua Lam Phu City Highway




Miracle_thailand said:


> ที่มา : www.lumphu.com
> 
> มาดูตัวเมืองจากภาพมุมสูงเสียก่อน ที่ภูพานน้อย สถานท่องเที่ยวใหม่...วันนี้อากาศแจ่มใส มาเห็นภูกระดึง เขื่อนอุบลรัตน์เลยแหละ...
> 
> 
> ใกล้จะค่ำแล้วว
> 
> 
> ค่ำแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ชมรมถ่ายภาพฯ... Thank น่ะครับที่ให้ดูภาพสวยๆ
> 
> 
> มาดูถนนสวยๆ ถนน รอบเมืองหนองบัวลำภูบ้าง สวยขนาดทางเวปต้องจัดประกวดถ่ายภาพถนนรอบเมืองเลยทีเดียว....ฝนตกและสายหมอก
> 
> 
> สวยจริงๆน่ะ บางทีเวลาไปหนองบัวฯ สองจิตสองใจ อยากไปถนนเลี่ยงเมือง หรือเข้าเมืองดีน๊า..
> 
> เทือกเขาภูพาน ตะหง่านอยู่ข้างหน้า
> 
> สองข้างทางบางช่วง ยังเป็นทุ่งนา เขียวขจี
> 
> ตามป้ายเลยครับท่าน


----------



## napoleon

Sathorn Road, Bangkok


Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

CHIANGMAI City Road


*Credit :* naykob (lannaphotoclub.com)


----------



## napoleon

Ratchadapisak Road, Bangkok

From Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I like the road in Chiangmai City, the canal between the lanes


----------



## napoleon

First infrastructure fund launched next year

THE NATION Published on September 7, 2009


Thailand's first ever infra structure fund - to finance construction of the 34-kilo metre Srirasmi Expressway from Bang Sue to Taling Chan - will be unveiled around the second or third quarter next year.


Prapa Puranachote, senior executive vice president and chief provident-fund business officer at Krung Thai Asset Management (KTAM), said the Expressway Authority of Thailand (EXAT) would take responsibility for paying an annual dividend to unit-trust holders of the fund during the construction period, which is expected to last four years. KTAM will manage the Bt20-billion fund.However, whether the minimum annual guarantee will be provided to the unit-trust holders has not yet been determined.

EXAT will manage fresh capital arising from the fund sales. For instance, the 
company might utilise 10 per cent of the capital to finance construction in the first year and it might allocate the remainder in other investment instruments to pay dividends to the unit-trust holders.


KTAM has jointly worked out details of the 30-year-maturity fund issuance to finance the Srirasmi Expressway with EXAT over the past three to four years.


The Securities and Exchange Commission gave the nod last October to asset-management companies setting up infrastructure funds to invest in completed projects generating revenue or projects under construction and scheduled to start operations.


An infrastructure fund based on existing projects should have a minimum size of Bt5 billion and must have at least 250 unit-trust holders, with limits on the maximum shareholding of any one investor. Foreign investors are restricted to holding 49 per cent of total outstanding units.


Prapa said the authorities planned to expropriate land from those who live in the construction area next year. The expropriation will be subject to Cabinet approval. "The government will support the expropriation budget of Bt9 billion, while the construction budget of Bt20 billion will be raised in one transaction," she said.


The expected return for the 34-km expressway is based on an assumption of initial traffic of around 80,000 vehicles a day with 2-per-cent growth per year.Investors will be able to select whether they want a fixed or floating return. The floating return will be tied to the minimum lending rate.


Prapa added that the return should be half a percentage point higher than the 30-year government bond, now being offered at 4.8 percent per annum.


EXAT can make early redemption but the company would have to specify the price
in advance. On a separate matter, Prapa said KTAM would this year roll out a Bt1.7-billion property fund to invest in a high-end hotel in Phuket. The hotel's occupancy rate now stands at 65 per cent and the minimum room rate is higher than Bt10,000 per night for a standard room.


Most of the hotel's customers are foreign tourists."Currently we are negotiating
with the hotel owner about the minimum return guarantee that will be offered to investors," Prapa said.


KTAM will launch another property fund at the beginning of next year. The fund of more than Bt5 billion will invest in a luxury hotel in Chiang Mai.The hotel's current occupancy rate is 50 per cent.


----------



## napoleon

CHIANG RAI City

photo by ร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok Motorway


pic by panoramio


----------



## knrOctober

UTTARAPHIMUK Elevated Tollway (Don Meung Tollway)














bestkub said:


> From Flickr By Stewie1980


----------



## knrOctober

Motorway Route 7 : Krungtep-Chonburi

http://****.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/19D6A2C990[I4DB94J2XEA1DJT2GBV2936995831_1dfdba1dc8_o.jpg



shrekroma said:


> Flickr
> by ghknsg548
> Sep 09


----------



## napoleon

Highway maintenance

By THE NATION Published on September 10, 2009


The Highways Department yesterday signed 462 contracts for highway maintenance worth Bt6.12 billion, which is part of the government's Thai Khemkhaeng package. 

The department is to sign additional 335 projects worth Bt3.9 billion by the end of this month. For the 2010 fiscal year, the department has been given Bt12.5 billion, of which Bt10.5 billion has been allocated for highway maintenance, Bt1.5 billion for community roads and Bt500 million for security improvement.

"After the contracts are signed, contractors will submit details of the construction work for the department's consideration before the first amount - 15 per cent of the projects' value or Bt1.875 billion - is disbursed in October. This will also help inject money into the economy," Supoj Saplom, director-general of the department, said. He is confident that budget disbursement would go as planned.

Meanwhile, Finance Minister Korn Chatikavanij said the government would focus on medium and long-term measures to boost the economy and increase the nation's competitiveness. He said short-term measures, such as the handouts given to nearly 10 million people early this year, would no longer be implemented.

He said the TKK package would definitely boost the economy, because at least 85 per cent of |the Bt300 billion investment would be disbursed between 2009 and 2010.


----------



## napoleon

Nonthaburi City Highway

Pic by chinchuta


----------



## napoleon

Kanchanaburi City Road

pic by trewut


----------



## napoleon

CHIANG MAI City

Pic by Kong


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok


----------



## napoleon

Korat City Road

Photo: by kwanjit74 from Flickr


----------



## napoleon

CHIANG MAI City Highway

ภาพโดย ร่มบินเชียงใหม่




​


----------



## knrOctober

*2nd Expressway *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lantomnoi/217542596/sizes/l/


----------



## napoleon

CHIANG MAI City Highway


ภาพโดย คุณ kong ร่มบินเชียงใหม่







​


----------



## napoleon

UBON RATCHATHANI City

Pic by Johnmod D1


----------



## napoleon

pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

Thailand proposes using China's ASEAN loan for highway projects 


CHA-AM, Oct 24 (TNA) – As China met with ASEAN Saturday in the context of the 12th ASEAN-China Summit, Thailand proposed to apply the Chinese funds to build a highway network linking China with Myanmar, Thailand, and Vietnam to promote infrastructure development as well as boosting trade, investment and contacts between the peoples of ASEAN and China, Thai Commerce Minister Pornthiva Nakasai said on Saturday. 

Mrs Pornthiva told journalists after meeting with China’s Trade Minister Chen Deming earlier in the day that Thailand thanked China for its financial assistance in setting up the China-ASEAN Funds on Investment Cooperation and on Commercial Credit, both funds aimed at supporting infrastructure development in the China-ASEAN region and enhancing trade and economic ties.

The bilateral meeting between the Thai and Chinese trade ministers followed the formal establishment of the China-ASEAN Funds on Investment Cooperation and on Commercial Credit, to which China pledged to contribute US$10 billion and $15 billion respectively.

The establishment of the Funds was first announced by Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao in April during the annual Boao Forum in Hainan, aiming at supporting infrastructure development in the China-ASEAN region and enhancing trade and economic ties.

Applying the funds to infrastructure development will benefit expanded trade, investment and mutual people-to-people contacts after the full implementation of the ASEAN-China Free Trade Area (FTA) in January next year.

The proposed roadway will link the central Vietnamese city of Danang via Thailand to the Myanmar seaport of Moulmein, and also link Thailand's western province of Kanchanaburi to Myanmar's deep-sea port of Tavoy and provide a route from China’s Yunnan province to Singapore, passing through Bangkok.

Mrs. Pornthiva said the Chinese minister reaffirmed that the ASEAN-China Loan Programme can be used to build the highway network for routes passing through any ASEAN member countries but that feasibility studies should be done.

The announcement was made as the 10-member countries of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations hold a three-day summit with six dialogue partners -- China, Japan, South Korea, India, Australia and New Zealand -- in the Thai resorts of Cha-am and Hua Hin. The summit ends Sunday. (TNA)


----------



## napoleon

CHIANG MAI Highway




ภาพโดย คุณkong ร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok Motorway

pic by shrekroma


----------



## napoleon

by ghknsg548 
Sep 09


----------



## napoleon

Flickr Smaku


----------



## ChrisZwolle

geez look at those MEGA billboards!


----------



## keber

napoleon said:


> by ghknsg548
> Sep 09


I remember that expressway, going from airport, it's really a huge thing. And billboards too, however they didn't looked that huge to me, although those look bigger here than 2,5 years ago.


----------



## napoleon

Bidding on new tollway next year

Bangkokpost Published: 2/11/2009 at 04:43 PM 


Bidding for the construction of the 196-kilometre Bang Pa-in to Nakhon Ratchasima tollway is expected to be called next year, Transport Minister Sohpon Zarum said on Monday.

Mr Sohpon said the new motorway would relieve traffic congestion and improve safety for motorists travelling between the Central and Northeast regions.

The ministry plans to invite the private sector to invest in the 30-billion-baht project on a public-private partnership (PPP) basis. Construction would probably take three or four years.

Transport permanent secretary Supoj Saplom said the motorway would cut travelling time btween the two centres from about three to only two hours. The toll rate would be one baht per kilometre.


----------



## napoleon

Flickr Bangkok_Diary 2007










By jHeritage Sep 09










By Ivan Utz Feb 08


----------



## napoleon

Kanchanaburi City

pic by trewut


----------



## napoleon

Lampang City 

pic by sansano


----------



## napoleon




----------



## napoleon

Sathon Road, Bangkok

By David Darricau


----------



## napoleon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phuongphoto/4101330405/sizes/l/


----------



## ArkinMourad

we flew in, but took this road back. ann told me it has like 793 curves. or something. 










credit : depth (flickr)


This is Route 1169 in northern Thailand, perhaps one of the best but largely unknown motorcycling roads in the world. The road surface is generally excellent, there are no obstructions, minimal cows and even less traffic. It stretches about 70 kms from Bo Klua to Nan. 








credit : larvlanos36 (flickr)


Chiang Mai, Thailand. 








credit:akkuppa (flickr)


----------



## ArkinMourad

credit: the daam (flickr)









credit :UweBKK (flickr)


----------



## ArkinMourad

credit : amorphity (flickr)









credit: jo.sau ( flickr )


----------



## ArkinMourad

credit : J.Leeper (flickr)










credit: Rovingl flickr 









credit: Mai...'s photostream flickr 



















credit : Ben ( flickr )


----------



## ArkinMourad

credit : adisak_jrp5's










credit : preposterous' photostream 










credit : iibsie_yosuke


----------



## ArkinMourad

credit : Angela Savage 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4345076967_c6e7996759_b.jpg/IMG]
credit : mynameisharsha flickr 

[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3131/2636039722_2027af5845_o.jpg



























credit ; soma-samui.com flickr


----------



## ArkinMourad

credit: shammasi's buddy icon 
shammasi'


----------



## napoleon

Expressway poised to gain 3% from traffic growth

Bangkokpost Published: 2/03/2010 at 12:00 AM 


Bangkok Expressway Plc (BECL) expects its traffic and revenue to grow "substantially" by 3% to 3.5% this year, thanks to the economic and tourism rebound.

The forecast was made after traffic recorded a significant rise of 4.53% in January and toll revenue increased 4.86%, said Suttida Sukhanindr, senior manager for investor relations for the SET-listed expressway operator.

In 2009, BECL reported a better-than-expected performance with traffic rising 3.01%, compared with the original projection of 1%, while the 9.87% gain in revenue beat its forecast of 6%, she said.

"The significant improvement was a result of the rebound of tourism that has increased traffic at the Suvarnabhumi Airport. As well, the opening of Chaeng Watthana Civil Service Centre helped lift the volume," said Ms Suttida.

"By taking into account the current economic climate and the oil prices, I think the anticipated 3.5% growth of traffic is quite substantial."

According to BECL's filing to the Stock Exchange of Thailand, continuously improving economic conditions and stable fuel prices, in contrast with the adverse fluctuations seen in 2008, benefited the company's operations last year.

"The opening for service of various significant projects in the areas of expressway routes resulted in a continued increase in traffic volume on the expressways," said the statement.

The toll adjustment of the urban network in September also resulted in an increase of toll revenue by 9.59% last year, it added.

BECL's consolidated revenue increased 8.55% to 7.76 billion baht, of which 7.62 billion represented toll revenue. Net income rose 17.87% to 1.7 billion baht or 2.21 baht a share from 1.44 billion or 1.88 baht a share a year earlier.

The start of toll collections on the Southern Outer Bangkok Ring Road from late March 2009 after toll-free service in late 2007, also contributed to the revenue rise as it caused certain motorists to turn to the BECL expressway network.

But Ms Suttida said fourth-quarter net profit dropped 31% year-on-year and 30% from the previous quarter, due mainly to high maintenance expenses.

Even though the quarterly results fell below the market consensus, analysts have forecast bright prospects for BECL this year, partly because of the gradual opening of the Chaeng Watthana centre and scheduled maintenance of several flyovers in the capital.

The toll rate raise on the Southern Ring Road by 15 baht in March will also spur growth of BECL's traffic, they said.

Between 50,000 and 60,000 government officials and another 20,000 visitors are expected to commute to and from the centre, said KGI Securities, which forecast BECL's earning would rise 7.8% to 1.8 billion baht this year.

The opening of the long-delayed Airport Rail Link, tentatively set for April, could take away 6,000 commuters a day from expressway service, but the number is minimal compared to the increase of 80,000 trips daily to Chaeng Watthana, said Globlex Securities.


----------



## Pansori

I'm sure this has been posted somewhere but are there any concrete plans (preferably with maps) of expressway construction/upgrade projects in Bangkok area?


----------



## Ten

ArkinMourad said:


> credit : amorphity (flickr)




Is this one also in Thailand? Looks like a very nice highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Yes it's here;

http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=13.730005,100.74461&spn=0.015446,0.027874&z=16


----------



## Pansori

You see it when landing in Suvarnabhumi and then pass it when riding to central Bangkok with a taxi. Quite an impressive sight.


----------



## ArkinMourad

Ten said:


> Is this one also in Thailand? Looks like a very nice highway.


I see the pink and yellow Toyota taxi . look very Thai lol


----------



## napoleon

BECL projects 3% growth

Bangkokpost Published: 10/03/2010 at 12:00 AM 


Bangkok Expressway expects revenue growth of 3% to 3.5% this year thanks to the economic recovery and higher traffic as city officials move forward with plans to renovate flyovers along key roads.

Suttida Sukhanindr, a BECL senior manager, told investors at a briefing at the Stock Exchange of Thailand yesterday that the company also forecast higher profit growth from cost savings this year, including lower financing costs following the issue of 3.5 billion baht in debentures.

BECL last year posted revenues of 7.76 billion baht, up 9.59% from the year before, thanks to toll increases and higher traffic volume with the opening of the Government Complex on Chaeng Watthana Road.

Expressway traffic averaged 952,500 vehicles per day in 2009, up 3.01% from the year before. BECL reported a net profit of 1.7 billion baht for the year, up 17.87% from the year before.

Mrs Suttida said that in the first two months of 2010, traffic averaged 982,000 vehicles daily, up 4.79% year-on-year. Daily toll revenues were 21.62 million baht, an increase of 5.15%.

She cautioned that 2010 revenue growth would slow from last year, when growth was driven by toll increases.

But BECL projects interest savings of 60 to 70 million baht this year with the issue of debt to refinance existing debt.

The company this month issued 1 billion baht in floating-rate debentures with terms of three years and three months, and plans to issue another 1 billion in 38-month debt later this month. A seven-year debenture worth 1.5 billion baht is also planned for launch later this year.

BECL plans to repay 980 million baht in bank debt this year and 3.905 billion in debentures. It has 3.5 billion baht in free cash flow tapped for debt repayment.

Shares of BECL closed yesterday on the Stock Exchange of Thailand at 20.1 baht, up 10 satang, in trade worth 5.87 million baht.


----------



## ArkinMourad

credit : DigitalGlobe-Imagery (flickr)


----------



## napoleon

Sathon Road, Bangkok

By : Jakob R.


----------



## dewlin07

ArkinMourad said:


> credit : DigitalGlobe-Imagery (flickr)


Wow, this was so clear, so beautiful!


----------



## knrOctober

trewut said:


> Flickr by Farangrakthai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/farangrakthai/4387336062/in/pool-bangkok


...


----------



## napoleon

Flickr by Samāta


----------



## napoleon

Sathon Road, Bangkok

pic by samson1475


----------



## knrOctober

*The Bang Na Expressway (full name: Bang Na - Bang Pli - Bang Pakong Expressway) length 55 km.from bangkok to Chonburi Province*Pic from PCI journal
http://www.pci.org/view_file.cfm?file=JL-00-JANUARY-FEBRUARY-5.pdf



Under construction 







...


----------



## ArkinMourad

my pics take it yesterday 

Phahonyothin road 








department store sale before renovation , weekend lots of cars


----------



## ArkinMourad

road in Kingkaew rd Ladkrabang district nearby the airport
Samutprakan province 









way back to Bangkok

























ratchada -ratchayothin , Bangkok








Phahonyothin rd








phahonyothin 30 alley


----------



## ArkinMourad

highway to the old airport (Don Muang)


----------



## ArkinMourad

Khao san road by Jim Shanon flickr 








quiet road in the northeast of Thailand 
by Christ Osbrone


----------



## ArkinMourad

Khao Sok, Thailand road and mountains








by tingr tongr farangr flickr


----------



## ArkinMourad

Phetchburi road Bangkok








by sending 74 flickr

North of Thailand road








by solene and Kavon flickr


----------



## ArkinMourad

wireless road , Bangkok

















Phuket








credit


----------



## ArkinMourad

Ratchada road , Bangkok 








credit


----------



## napoleon

9 March 2010
by boldlifestyle


----------



## napoleon

Khonkaen City Highway



pompom said:


>


----------



## napoleon

Nakhon Ratchasima City Highway



sawangpong said:


> [/CENTER]


----------



## napoleon

Khonkaen City Road

pic by 88up


----------



## konrakfon

Phimai - Nakhon Ratchasima 

Part 1 :: National Highway Number 206 (Yaek Sai Ngam - Yaek Bypass Phimai)


----------



## konrakfon

*Phimai - Nakhon Ratchasima*

Part 2 :: National Highway Number 206 (Yaek Bypass Phimai - Yaek Taladkae)


----------



## konrakfon

*Phimai - Nakhon Ratchasima*

Part 3 :: Mittraphap Roads (Yaek Taladkae - Ban Som)


----------



## konrakfon

*Phimai - Nakhon Ratchasima*

Part 4 :: Ban Som - Yaek Non Sung


----------



## konrakfon

*Phimai - Nakhon Ratchasima*

Part 5-6 :: Yeak Non Sung - Yeak Phanomwan


----------



## konrakfon

*Phimai - Nakhon Ratchasima*

Part 7 :: Yaek Phanomwan - Yaek Joho


----------



## konrakfon

*Phimai - Nakhon Ratchasima*

Part 8 :: Yeak Joho - Yaek Nakhon Ratchasima


----------



## konrakfon

*ฺBangplee - Suksawat (Rama II) Expressway*

Part 1 :: Rama II Roads To Suksawat Roads 

Picture Taken 25 November 2007


----------



## konrakfon

*Bangplee - Suksawat (Rama II) Expressway*

Part 2 :: Kanjanapisek Bridge - Sukumwit Roads

Picture Taken 25 November 2007










Viewer Chaopraya River


----------



## konrakfon

*Bangplee - Suksawat (Rama II) Expressway*

Part 3 :: Sukumvit Roads - Theparak Roads

Picture Taken 25 November 2007


----------



## ArkinMourad




----------



## napoleon

Bangkok, Sathorn Road

pic by samson1475


----------



## Tom 958

Now _this_ is an impressive view! :cheers:


----------



## napoleon

Pattaya-Chon Buri Highway #7 Completed & Ready for Use

Pattayadailynews March 29, 2010


The Department of Highways, Chon-Buri, have announced that the under-construction Highway #7, running from Chon-Buri to Pattaya has been 100% completed and will be opened officially to the public on the 31st of March.

Pattaya, the 29th of March 2010 [PDN]: Following almost 5 years of construction, Highway #7 has been announced as 100% complete by the Department of Highways. Contractors handed over the development on Monday morning with an unknown source from within the Department of Highway’s stating that the road will be opened officially on the 31st of March.

The project was completed in 4 phases over the past 5 years, with the 3rd and 4th stages of the major tri-provincial highway significantly stalling the official opening due to land acquisition and community acceptance issues. The entire cost of the Pattaya section of the development (phase 3-4) was approximately 585 million baht over the 5 year construction.

Highway #7 consists of a 4 lane road running Chon-Buri city to Rayong, passing through varies major subdistricts and Pattaya City itself. The highway intersects with the Sukhumvit Road between North and Central Pattaya before branching off to Rayong. Completion of the project will significantly reduce the reliance on Sukhumvit Road as a means to travel down the Eastern Seaboard and shorten the trip to Bangkok from Pattaya by 8km. Logistically the development will greatly affect the transport and heavy haulage operations running to and from the Lam Chabang Port and Map Ta Prut Industrial Estate both of which are adjacent to the route of Highway #7.


----------



## napoleon

Ratchaburi City

เอื้อเฟื้อภาพโดย : ชมรมถ่ายภาพราชบุรี


----------



## Davenport

5555


----------



## napoleon

Ratchaburi City Highway

ที่มา : ชมรมร่มบินราชบุรี


----------



## napoleon

Dept pushes road widening

Bangkokpost Published: 28/07/2010 at 12:00 AM 


The Highways Department has agreed to seek public input and study the impact on the environment of a project to widen a highway linking the Andaman Sea and Gulf of Thailand.

The project would add two more lanes to the two-lane Highway No.4006, which runs from Rachakut village in Ranong's Muang district in the West to Chumphon's Lang Suan district, which faces the Gulf in the East.

Department director-general Veera Ruangsuksriwong said although the project would benefit tourism and transport, it must be recognised its construction could ''affect land use, villagers' quality of life and the environment''.

The department will consult the public and conduct an environmental impact assessment of the project to address these concerns.

Residents of Chumphon and Ranong and other affected parties are invited to voice their concerns and discuss the details of the project with the department, Mr Veera said.

The department will then send its completed environmental impact assessment report, listing ways to minimise the potential negative effects of the project, to the Office of Natural Resources and Environmental Policy and Planning.

It will then seek funding from the government for the project if the office allows the project to go ahead. If it is not approved, the department is ready to overhaul its plans, ''adapting the highway in a way that best fits local areas and traffic'', Mr Veera said.

The department estimates the cost of the project at 2.4 billion baht.

Two consultant firms began studying the feasibility of the project in October last year. They have surveyed the area and provided a design for the four-lane highway. They are scheduled to complete the work this month.

Mr Veera said the widened road would speed up travel between the two coasts, which is increasing. Goods could be carried more safely between ports on the Andaman Sea and the Gulf of Thailand, and travel would be easier for tourists.

The Highways Department has been criticised in recent months for plans to widen Thanarat Road which gives access to Khao Yai National Park.


----------



## napoleon

Laos, Burma links approved 

Bangkokpost Published: 3/08/2010 at 12:00 AM 


The Thai government approved infrastructure investment projects yesterday in Laos and Burma worth a combined 4.2 billion baht.

The first project is the two-lane R11 Lao road construction linking Baan Thad Thong of Nong Khai province with Baan Namsang of Saengthong city in Laos covering 56 kilometres. This project is valued 1.39 billion baht with construction from 2011-2014.

Tharadol Piempongsan, deputy secretary to Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva, said the road will be built along the Khong River in Laos to enhance tourism between the countries.

The second project is an extension of 7.5 km of railway from Tha Nalaeng in Laos to Vientiane worth 1.65 billion baht. Rail already links Thailand's Nong Khai province with Tha Nalaeng. The extension is planned for construction from 2011 to 2014. This project will benefit tourism and transportation between the two countries. 

Mr Tharadol said the Thai government will grant 30% of the amount required for these projects with the remainder allocated through soft loans carrying an annual lending rate of 1.5% for 30 years.

In a related development, a committee to develop economic co-operation in neighbouring countries chaired by Deputy Prime Minister Trairong Suwankhiri agreed yesterday to grant 1.16 billion baht to improve the existing 18-km road from Myawaddy-Tanintharyi and build a new 28.6-km road from Tanintharyi to Kaukarek district in Pa-an, the capital of Kayin State. These projects will take place from 2011-2013.

Mr Tharadol said the project will boost border trade between Thailand and Burma, particularly through the Mae Sot border checkpoint that generated trade of 25 billion baht last year.


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok


----------



## napoleon

seldomseen said:


>


..


----------



## napoleon

CHIANG RAI City Road









*photo by tree001 ร่มบินเชียงใหม่*​


----------



## chumpon




----------



## chumpon




----------



## napoleon

Khonkaen City

http://www.photogangs.com/webboard/index.php?showtopic=13795&st=180


----------



## knrOctober

*Don Muang Tollway*


jarcje said:


> Location in front of Sun Towers


----------



## chumpon




----------



## Elmo

^^ The pickup is mostly a statussymbol. Thai people rather go to work in a shiny big pickup, but themselves in huge debts, ánd get stuck in traffic for hours, then taking the public transport. Even if the latter is far more faster. They want to show to their collegues that their wealthy. Only poor people take public transport (in the eyes of a Thai).


----------



## Elmo

BTW: The expressways of Bangkok are amazing, but I feel sorry for the people who lived in a nice neighborhood and are now facing a 5 storey high road at 4 meters from their window.


----------



## napoleon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pt789/5793660407/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## napoleon

Tollway stock issue delayed to 2012

Published: 26/07/2011 at 12:00 AM 

Don Muang Tollway Plc's plan to list on the Stock Exchange of Thailand will be delayed until 2012 from later this year due to the change of government.

Korawut Chiwaprecha, DMT's chief financial officer, cited as the reason for the delay that the listing requires a final decision from the Finance Ministry, which holds 25% of the tollway operator, in terms of how much its ownership will be diluted.

The delay has nothing to do with the Crown Prince's Boeing 737, which was impounded at Munich airport on July 12 in a long-running dispute between Thailand and German firm Walter Bau AG over the Don Muang Tollway.

The ministry may participate in DMT's capital increase as part of the company's initial public offering plan proposed by its financial advisers, said Mr Korawut.

The ministry earlier sought the cabinet's approval regarding DMT, but the plan failed to be endorsed before the Democrat-led government dissolved the parliament in May and called for a general election earlier this month.

Pheu Thai is expected to take office next month, and the share offering will take place six months after that, he said.

He added the company urgently needs to raise funds.

Financial advisers led by Phatra Securities and UBS Securities are finalising the company's listing and the filing to the SET will be done shortly after its shareholders approve the plan.

The Phanichewa family owns 37% of the company, with 29.45% held by AIF (Asian Infrastructure Fund) Toll Roads Holding (Thailand), which comprises Tokyo Mitsubishi Bank, Malaysia's CIMB Bank and Standard Chartered Bank.

The Phanichewa family has said it has no plans to dilute the ownership, Mr Korawut said.

This year, DMT expects its revenue to grow 14% from 2010 to 1.7 billion baht, with net profit also rising by double digits to about 500 million baht. Toll traffic has increased in line with expectations to 65,000 vehicles per day, from about 50,000 last year.

Thanks to the increase of registered new cars and economic growth, tollway traffic has beaten the company's earlier forecast of 55,000 vehicles for 2011.

DMT said earlier this year it aims to extend the current 21-kilometre toll road from Din Daeng to the National Memorial Monument. A study has been carried out for a 10km section to Thammasat University's Rangsit campus and another 10km to Bang Pa-in in Ayutthaya.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/248808/tollway-stock-issue-delayed-to-2012


----------



## napoleon

Dept wants to build five motorways

The Nation Published on August 5, 2011 

The Highways Department will propose to the new government the construction of five motorways at a cost of Bt180 billion.

The department's director-general Veera Ruengsooksriwong said yesterday that the new inter-provincial motorways would cover a distance of 700 kilometres. 

Initially the target completion date was 2017, but given the heavy investment required, that target has been adjusted to 2021.

According to a study by the department, the investment could be made through three options: public-private partnerships (PPPs), the department's existing fund financed by tolls on Route 7 from Bangkok to Chon Buri and the Eastern Outer Ring Road, or a new infrastructure fund.

Veera said the first of the planned five new motorways would run from Bang Pa-in to Nakhon Ratchasima via Saraburi, which should be funded on a PPP basis at a cost of Bt60 billion. 

The department has studied the pros and cons of the plan before submitting it for the Transport Ministry's consideration and then Cabinet approval. If the project is given the nod, it can be used as the investment model for other routes.

The Bang Pa-in-Ratchasima route is the one most ready for investment in terms of the details of the construction plan, land expropriation, and the environmental impact study. 

Veera said that according to the department's preliminary study regarding investment on the first route, the government had three options, investing either 20, 30 or 40 per cent of the cost of construction and land expropriation. The most feasible option is the second one, and granting a 45-year concession to the private operator.

The four other proposed routes are Chon Buri-Pattaya-Map Ta Phut; Bang Yai-Nakhon Pathom-Kanchanaburi; Nakhon Pathom-Samut Songkhram-Cha-am; and Bang Pa-in-Nakhon Sawan.

In 1997, the Cabinet approved the department's 20-year master plan to construct 13 inter-provincial highways totalling 4,150 kilometres and with nationwide coverage. However, only two routes were constructed - Bangkok-Chon Buri and the Outer Ring Road. 

The department held a public hearing on the inter-provincial highways yesterday and the findings will be used to adjust the project's master plan and development plan.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2011/08/05/business/Dept-wants-to-build-five-motorways-30162009.html


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok, Sathon Road










http://www.weekendhobby.com/board/photo/question.asp?id=25977


----------



## melrocks50

^^ Beautiful. The traffic looks horrible though :cheers:


----------



## napoleon

From Flickr


----------



## napoleon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bangkokvanguards/6042306024/in/photostream Sathorn - March 13, 2011


----------



## napoleon

UBON-RATCHATHANI City



wata_kun said:


>


----------



## Ten

Elmo said:


> ^^ The pickup is mostly a statussymbol. Thai people rather go to work in a shiny big pickup, but themselves in huge debts, ánd get stuck in traffic for hours, then taking the public transport. Even if the latter is far more faster. They want to show to their collegues that their wealthy. Only poor people take public transport (in the eyes of a Thai).



I would rather use the public trasportation, if they could be cleaner, less people (coz, it usually overcrouded), leave and arrive on time, have higher standard of safety and there are more extended routes. And I believe most of thai people think like I do. 

BTW, I think there's nothing wrong with using one's own car. I used to live in europe and everyone was using car too, but there just are more choices of public transportation.


----------



## napoleon

KHONKAEN City





































http://www.photogangs.com/webboard/index.php?showtopic=18229


----------



## napoleon

Nakhon Sawan City



uno_zab said:


>


----------



## napoleon

phonix said:


>


,,,


----------



## napoleon

280km Bangkok ring road planned

Published: 21/09/2011 at 12:00 AM 

The Transport Ministry is setting up plans for a multi-billion-baht third ring road for Bangkok and surrounding provinces, which will feature a canal in lieu of a traffic island to alleviate flooding.

Transport permanent secretary Supoj Saplom yesterday unveiled the six-lane, 280-kilometre-long ring road project that will cost an estimated 150 billion baht.

It will pass through Ayutthaya, Pathum Thani, Nonthaburi, Nakhon Pathom, Samut Prakan and Bangkok.

The ministry will require 100 billion baht for land expropriation and road construction and 50 billion baht to build the canal, measuring about 200 metres wide and five to eight metres deep, Mr Supoj said.

The canal will absorb excess water from the Chao Phraya and Tha Chin rivers during heavy rain to alleviate flooding in provinces around Bangkok.

Mr Supoj said if the 150-billion-baht cost was considered too high, he could order the agency to cut unnecessary parts of the project to reduce the price tag. He cited a planned elevated section about 60 kilometres long south of Bangkok that might be unnecessary. Excluding that elevated portion could reduce the cost by about 6 billion baht.

The Transport Ministry will propose a detailed version of the project to the government in two months.

Mr Supoj also ordered the Highways Department to adjust its inter-city motorway projects to improve their contribution to logistics and water management.

He referred to five inter-city motorway projects with a combined distance of 707 kilometres and a combined cost of about 150 billion baht.

They will stretch from Bang Pa-in via Saraburi to Nakhon Ratchasima, from Bang Yai via Nakhon Pathom to Kanchanaburi, from Pattaya to Map Ta Phut, from Nakhon Pathom via Samut Songkhram to Cha-am, and from Bang Pa-in to Nakhon Sawan.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/257539/280km-bangkok-ring-road-planned


----------



## Ten

Eastern part of Bangkok outer ring road


----------



## Ten

Mittraphab Highway, main highway to the NorthEastern Region of thailand


----------



## bogdymol

> Motorists park their vehicles on a freeway where they thought safer from floods in Pathum Thani province, north of Bangkok, Thailand, on Monday Oct. 17, 2011.













> Vehicles at a Honda car factory are seen by floodwaters in the Rojana industrial district in Ayutthaya province, central Thailand, Sunday, Oct. 16, 2011.













> An official for an expressway checks for the level of floodwaters on a closed-down part of the highway on the outskirts of Bangkok, Thailand Sunday, Oct. 16, 2011.


More pictures here: *Bangkok governor issues urgent call for sandbags*


----------



## khoojyh

Almost all of expressway in Thailand is concentrate in Bangkok metropolitan. 
why dont they connect Mea Sai - Chiang Mai - Bangkok - Hat Yai - Padang Besar (T) with Motorway (tolled)? this can be develop not only Bangkok.... correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Codename B

Thailand expressway network is considered separated from the thai motorway- and highway network. 
Expressways in Thailand are usually elevated high-capacity controlled-access highways and are to be find in Greater Bangkok and nearby provinces. ex. you can take the elevated expressway all the way to Ayutthaya City.

Highway = over 70,000 km
Motorway = 145 km (to be expanden to 4154.7 km according to the master plan)
Expressway = 198.4 km

Here's a map of the expressways.



The constituent expressway systems are (in order of completion):

First Stage Expressway System (officially known as Chalerm Maha Nakhon Expressway)
Second Stage Expressway System (Si Rat Expressway)
Ramindra – At Narong Expressway (Chalong Rat Expressway)
Bang Na Expressway (Burapha Withi Expressway)
Bang Pa-in – Pak Kret Expressway (Udon Ratthaya Expressway)
Third Stage Expressway System, S1 section
Bang Phli – Suk Sawat Expressway
Ramindra – Outer Ring Road Expressway


----------



## khoojyh

Still not clear, whats the different between motorway n expressway in Thailand?


----------



## napoleon

khoojyh said:


> Still not clear, whats the different between motorway n expressway in Thailand?


In case of Thailand.

- Motorways have connected intercity, like Bangkok to Pattaya (160 Kms), Tollway.

- Expressways have connected Bangkok urban area only. (around 80 Kms), Tollway

- Highways are public free.


----------



## napoleon




----------



## napoleon

Asia Highway open to traffic

Published: 29/10/2011 at 12:00 AM 


The worst-affected part was the 9th to 12th-km stretch of the highway in tambon Ban Wa in Bang Pa-in district which was submerged under 1m of water when Ayutthaya was severely flooded by water runoff from the North.

Officials successfully built flood barriers along parts of the highway and pumped water out of the inbound lanes to Ayutthaya. However, they have not yet cleared the outbound lanes to Bangkok which are still flooded.

Motorists travelling to and from Ayutthaya have been told to share the inbound lanes.

Satisfied with efforts to cope with what he described as the "deepest and longest" flooded section, Public Health Minister Witthaya Buranasiri said almost all vehicles can now travel along the 20-km section from Bang Pa-in to Ayutthaya ring roads, he said.

Only parts of the Asia Highway are still flooded with the water as high as 30cm to 40cm.

Receding floodwater on the highway has meant the resumption of services of northern and northeastern bound buses of Transport Co Ltd, said its managing director Wutthichat Kanla.

Buses leaving Mor Chit 2 terminal will proceed along the elevated tollway to the Bureau of the Royal Thai Mint in Pathum Thani before heading to Ayutthaya and on to northern provinces.

On the northeastern route, the buses will travel to Ayutthaya's Nakhon Luang and Phachi districts and then Hin Kong in Saraburi before heading to provinces in the Northeast.

However, Mr Witthaya warned that Phahon Yothin Road from the Bang Pa-in ring road to the Wang Noi market are still severely flooded, especially around kilometres 55 and 58.

Also, motorists cannot use the entrance of the motorway, or the eastern ring road, near Mahachulalongkorn Rajavidyalaya University in Wang Noi district because the area is still under water.

Meanwhile, officials have begun clearing up central Ayutthaya by repairing its damaged levees and draining water from flooded areas.

Ayutthaya governor Wittaya Piewphong expected the flooded Ko Muang, the historic zone in Phra Nakhon Si Ayutthaya district, to gradually return to normal within 25 or 30 days.

Yesterday, officials constructed new flood barriers using cement pipes and rocks at the Hua Laem community after parts of its flood walls earlier collapsed as a result of overflow from the Chao Phraya River.

They also plan to restore the embankment at Khlong Mahachai. Restoration work will probably take two to three days because the canals current remains strong.

Fine Arts Department officials have also begun trying to protect flooded historical sites along major roads which have been turned into canals. On Rojana Road, they have placed bamboo panels around ancient buildings to soften the blows made by the waves from many passing boats.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/263712/asia-highway-open-to-traffic


----------



## Greanlightman

napoleon said:


> In case of Thailand.
> 
> - Motorways have connected intercity, like Bangkok to Pattaya (160 Kms), Tollway.
> 
> - Expressways have connected Bangkok urban area only. (around 80 Kms), Tollway
> 
> - Highways are public free.


Motorways and expressways sometime separate by what it's belong to, such as route No.9 (Bangkok 2nd ring) It's contains 3 kind of road in 1 route, belong to its author.

*current motorway :* 
-*No.7* Bangkok - Pattaya 
-*No.9 Bangkok 2nd ring road (eastern side)*

For *expressways*, for now there's more than 80 km. for sure.
-*Chaloem mahanakorn line * (Dindaeng - Bangna and DaoKhanong)[Y-shape]
-*Chalongrat line* (Atnarong - Ramindra and its extension to No.9 east side)
-*Sri ratch line* (Bangkhlo - Chaeng Wattana and Phayathai - Srinagarindra)[T-shape]
-*Udon rattaya line* (ChanengWattana - Bangpain) Physically it's extension of Sri ratch line. It's nearly inter-city
-*Buraphavithi line* (Bangkok - Chonburi) This route is inter-city by its physical, but because it belong to EXAT (expressway authority of Thailand) it is expressway.
-*No.9 Bangkok 2nd ring (Southern side)* belong to EXAT ,different from eastern side which belong to DOH (Department of highways)

*Highways* are free roads. But its physical are not much different from 2 above. 
First, it's not access controlled. 
Second, connections with places and small road can be found as same as city roads, but if some route contains high traffic and got enough space, local lanes(at side) and highway lanes(center) will be separate.
-*No.9 Bangkok 2nd ring (western side)* 4highway lanes + 2 local lanes x2 This section belong to DOH
-*No.1-4 * National route to 4 parts of country at least 2x2 lanes and more when it's pass city/town
-*No.35* (Dao khannong - Pak tho interchange) *No.32* (bangpain - Nakorn sawan) *No.34* (ฺBangna - Chonburi) 3x2 - 4x2 lanes. These routes serves as main route instead of No.1-4 in 200km. distance from Bangkok. Because No.1-4 in this area were built a long time ago and the city-growth was not controlled by that time. So,the route was surround by cities. Built new as by-pass will do better.
- etc. etc. etc.


----------



## napoleon

Rayong City CBD



nawat001 said:


>


----------



## napoleon

boondham said:


> ชอบภาพนี้จัง


..


----------



## khoojyh

Thanks Mr Napolean, 

Then, any plan from government for expressway connect from Southern Thailand to Northern Thailand?


----------



## ant35

SKY Report CH3 on Facebook - 06/11/2011

credit : SKY Report CH3 on Facebook


----------



## ant35

khoojyh said:


> Thanks Mr Napolean,
> 
> Then, any plan from government for expressway connect from Southern Thailand to Northern Thailand?


*Motorway Project Phase 1 (2011-2020)*

1.Northeastern Motorway : Bang Pa-In(Ayutthaya) - Saraburi - Nakorn Ratchasima (199 Km)
2.Northern Motorway : Bang Pa-In(Ayutthaya) - Nakhon Sawan (199 Km)
3.Western Motorway : Bang Yai(Nonthaburi) - Nakhon Pathom - Kanjanaburi (98 Km)
4.Southern Motorway : Nakhon Pathom - Samut Songkhram - Cha Am(Phetchaburi) (118 Km)
5.Eastern Motorway extension : Chonburi - Pattaya - Map Ta Phut(Rayong) (89 Km)

Total : 316,800 million baht or 10,560 million USD
Project by Department of Highway










Credit : เอกสารประกอบแผนการพัฒนาระบบขนส่งและจราจร พ.ศ. ๒๕๕๔-๒๕๖๓ โดยสนข. ซึ่งค.ร.ม.มีมติรับทราบเมื่อวันที่ ๑๒ เม.ย. ๒๕๕๔


----------



## Pansori

napoleon said:


> ..


The picture is taken by me 

Along with some inner-Bangkok interchanges this looks like one of the largest interchanges in Thailand.


----------



## Greanlightman

^
Mr.boondham said "I like this picture"


----------



## Ten

Amphur Chiang yuan street, Mahasarakham province, NorthEastern part.


----------



## ant35

*Expressway in Bangkok*





































credit : SKY Report CH3 on Facebook - 09/11/2011


----------



## napoleon

ant35 said:


> *Bang Pa-in - Pak Kret Expressway, Bangkok* - 28/11/2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit : SKY Report CH3


..


----------



## napoleon




----------



## napoleon

Korat City Highway



koh_h said:


>


----------



## pearch




----------



## platinum1991b

^^ Where is it?


----------



## NordikNerd

It's a bit dangerous to drive on thai roads, this car hit a truck. Near Phuket


----------



## napoleon

NordikNerd said:


> It's a bit dangerous to drive on thai roads, this car hit a truck. Near Phuket


Accident can be happened in everywhere. hno:


----------



## napoleon

Jarupong calls for VAT to be imposed on expressway tolls

Published: 28/02/2012 at 01:59 AM Newspaper section: News 

Motorists should pay value-added tax on expressway tolls, says Transport Minister Jarupong Ruangsuwan.

He expects the Expressway Authority of Thailand (Exat), which owns the expressway, to pass the burden on to motorists over a few years.

The minister told Exat's management on a visit to the agency's head office yesterday to study ways to pass the VAT burden on to motorists instead of continuing to bear the costs itself.

"I know it is risky to mention this now but unless the problem is solved, it will only grow.

"Since 1992, every party has tried to forget about this issue rather than address it," Mr Jarupong said.

The minister has told the Exat to come up with a solution in a year.

He recommended the state enterprise phase in the tax gradually, whenever it raises expressway tolls. The Exat should aim to be sharing the tax burden with motorists within a few years, he said.

Mr Jarupong said the Exat has borne the VAT burden since 1992. The tax costs the state enterprise about 700 million baht a year, amounting to more than 12 billion baht so far.

He said that is the equivalent of the construction cost of a 24km-long expressway.

The minister also proposed the Exat cancel the 800 baht deposit for its electronic toll tags.

He said the Exat should encourage more motorists to use toll tags but the deposit was putting them off.

The Exat and its expressway concessionaire, Bangkok Expressway, a co-investor in the electronic toll collection system, should come up with a solution, Mr Jarupong said.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/tra...lls-for-vat-to-be-imposed-on-expressway-tolls


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No VAT on tolls? That's weird. VAT is supposed to be levied on goods and services. A tollway would definitely qualify as a service.


----------



## napoleon

BECL issues uneasy profit forecast, only 3% revenue growth

Published: 29/02/2012 at 02:33 

Despite changes in its revenue-sharing agreement with the Expressway Authority of Thailand (Exat), the SET-listed Bangkok Expressway Plc (BECL) says an upgraded forecast for vehicle traffic will contribute to 3% growth in revenue this year.

But managing director Payao Marittanaporn said she was wary about profit prospects as BECL's lower revenue share will be fully realised this year.

BECL's share of the toll revenue for the urban expressway system was reduced from 50% to 40% on March 1 2011, cutting its toll revenue last year by 6.44% to 7.30 billion baht. Net profit dropped by 22.91% to 1.39 billion baht from 1.80 billion the year before.

"Normally I am confident in our projections, but not this year," she said.

BECL projects its total revenue (tolls and other income) will increase by 3% this year from 7.65 billion baht last year.

"Last year's performance was as expected, except for flooding that affected us for two months, but both property damage and business interruption can be claimed by insurance," said Mrs Payao.

Last year its subsidiaries closed down six out of 10 tollways, resulting in a loss of revenue. The insurance company will survey lost revenue and the claims will be realised this year.

BECL estimated traffic growth of 4% this year, up from 1.02 million trips per day last year.

"With more political stability, traffic should increase on the weekends, while a rise in investment will contribute to higher economic activities on weekdays. And this year we believe there will be no floods," Mrs Payao said.

Following the Transport Minister's proposal on Monday that Exat cancel the 800-baht deposit for its electronic toll tags, Mrs Payao said of the 1 million trips per day, 30% are easy-pass users in the core business area. But the total usage of coupons was only 15% despite no deposits.

The proposal from the ministry for value-added tax to be paid on expressway tolls will also cause lower usage in the short term, but traffic is expected to return once people see the move is cost efficient, she said.

Easy-pass booths see 800 cars per hour compared with 350-400 cars for toll lanes.

The company expects a five-baht increase in tollway fees next September, in accordance with the Bangkok consumer price index.

Mrs Payao said BECL will issue over 4 billion baht in new debentures this year, with a maturity of three years.

BECL will also invest 200 million baht on ramps to link Jaturathit Road with the Sri Rat expressway this year.

Construction of the 20-billion-baht, 17-kilometre Sri Rat-Outer Ring Road Expressway is due to start next year, finishing in four years.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/tra...-uneasy-profit-forecast-only-3-revenue-growth


----------



## khoojyh

ant35 said:


> *Motorway Project Phase 1 (2011-2020)*
> 
> 1.Northeastern Motorway : Bang Pa-In(Ayutthaya) - Saraburi - Nakorn Ratchasima (199 Km)
> 2.Northern Motorway : Bang Pa-In(Ayutthaya) - Nakhon Sawan (199 Km)
> 3.Western Motorway : Bang Yai(Nonthaburi) - Nakhon Pathom - Kanjanaburi (98 Km)
> 4.Southern Motorway : Nakhon Pathom - Samut Songkhram - Cha Am(Phetchaburi) (118 Km)
> 5.Eastern Motorway extension : Chonburi - Pattaya - Map Ta Phut(Rayong) (89 Km)
> 
> Total : 316,800 million baht or 10,560 million USD
> Project by Department of Highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit : เอกสารประกอบแผนการพัฒนาระบบขนส่งและจราจร พ.ศ. ๒๕๕๔-๒๕๖๓ โดยสนข. ซึ่งค.ร.ม.มีมติรับทราบเมื่อวันที่ ๑๒ เม.ย. ๒๕๕๔


Any English version ?


----------



## melrocks50

Google Street View finally in Thailand!

Streets of Bangkok.




Codename B said:


> *Bangkok*
> 
> *Ploenchit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Google Street View





Codename B said:


> *Ploenchit cont.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Google Street View


----------



## melrocks50

zeaza said:


> *Chiang Mai, Thailand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


..


----------



## melrocks50

Codename B said:


> *Bangkok*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Google Street View


^^


----------



## khoojyh

Yeah, I used google street view too, it is useful if you would like to plan your trip.


----------



## geogregor

But what is the point of posting here all this screen shots from Google Street View??? hno:
The whole idea of street view is that you can go there and move along the streets. Just place a link to one or two locations and everyone can explore it. 

Otherwise we can end up with hundreds of screen shots from google. 
I think it is not what this forum supposed to be about.


----------



## napoleon

CHIANG MAI City



kenos said:


> CENTER]


,,


----------



## napoleon

Rayong City



nawat001 said:


>


----------



## napoleon

www.ilovetogo.com


----------



## napoleon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pnut83/7191314778/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Codename B

http://www.nesdb.go.th/Portals/0/news/PPT/12/PPT_0404010612.pdf


----------



## Neungz

*Chiang Mai *



seashell said:


> By ร่มบินเชียงใหม่


----------



## napoleon

Ministry eyes motorway projects fund

Published: 4/08/2012 at 02:00 AM 

The Transport Ministry is planning to set up an infrastructure fund to raise capital to build new motorways.

The plan will help the government finance five inner-city motorways that will cost more than 192 billion baht to build, said Deputy Transport Minister Chadchart Sittiphan.

Under the scheme, people can invest in the infrastructure fund through commercial banks, like a mutual fund, and earn interest on their investment, he explained. Meanwhile, the government will have more money to finance its projects without incurring new public debt, Mr Chadchart added.

The infrastructure fund could provide a higher-yielding alternative to the low interest rates of bank deposits, he said, and allow citizens to jointly own the inner-city motorways.

Investors' money will make up 75% of the infrastructure fund. Revenues from two motorways operated by the Highways Department will provide the other 25%, Mr Chadchart said. They are the motorway linking Bangkok and Chon Buri, and the highway known as Kanchanaphisek road that links parts of Bangkok with Samut Prakan, Nonthaburi, Pathum Thani and Ayutthaya.

The 196km Bang Pa-in-Saraburi-Nakhon Ratchasima route is one of the five new road-building projects the government has planned. The motorway will cost an estimated 60 billion to construct, and will likely be financed with money from the infrastructure fund.

Loans will also be required to finance the project, Mr Chadchart said, but with the infrastructure fund, the government will not be entirely dependent on loans and the state budget.

He believes the fund will be a low-risk investment because it will be managed and overseen by the government.

Chula Sukmanop, chief of the Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning Office, said the Bang Pa-in-Saraburi-Nakhon Ratchasima route would likely draw the most interest from investors among the five motorways because it will become a major link to the Northeast.

Bidding for construction of the Bang Pa-in-Saraburi-Nakhon Ratchasima route is scheduled to take place this year. The other motorway project given high priority by the government is the 98km Bang Yai-Nakhon Pathom-Kanchanaburi route, with an estimated cost of 45.9 billion baht.

The three other planned projects are the 89km Chon Buri-Pattaya-Map Ta Phut (with an estimated price tag of 14.8 billion baht); the 118km Nakhon Pathom-Samut Songkhram-Cha-am (38.2 billion baht); and the 206km Bang Pa-in-Nakhon Sawan (32.3 billion baht) roads.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/305896/ministry-eyes-motorway-projects-fund


----------



## Neungz

*Chiang Mai - Lampang Highway *



syst_chaos said:


> เครดิต ชมรมร่มบินเจียงใหม่เจ้า


----------



## Neungz

Bangkokhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7827710396/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Pansori

I have taken some photos last June

Bangkok-Chon Buri near Suvarnabhumi Airport



Access roads to Suvarnabhumi Airport


----------



## Pansori

Some photos of *Highway No.7* from Pattaya towards Bangkok. Exact route (Google Maps)


----------



## Pansori

*Highway No.7 Pattaya-Bangkok*

Entering the motorway part


----------



## Pansori

*Highway No.7 Pattaya-Bangkok*





Official speed limits


----------



## Pansori

*Highway No.7 Pattaya-Bangkok*

Toll gates


----------



## Pansori

*Highway No.7 Pattaya-Bangkok*



One thing that is rather unusual is those 'humps'. It's ok going at 100-110km/h but going faster than that makes feel a little funny. As much as I understand those are 'bridges' over canals (part of flood control?)


----------



## Pansori

*Highway No.7 Pattaya-Bangkok*





Airport access


Airport access road connecting the motorway to the terminal building


----------



## napoleon

Nakhon Ratchasima City




pongffb said:


>


----------



## napoleon

Nong-Bualamphu City



arminid said:


> เมื่อวานได้ผ่านจังหวัดหนองบัวลำภู ครับ เลยขึ้นไปชมเมืองที่วนอุทยานผาชมเมืองบัวบาน ต้องยอมรับว่าตัวเมืองกำลังเติบโตอย่างน่าสนใจจริงๆ ตึกขนาด 4-5 ชั้นเยอะมาก ถนนก็กว้างขวางมาก ครับ​


----------



## napoleon

Chiang Mai City

pic by seashell


----------



## napoleon

Nakhon Sawan City




Black Phantom said:


> เครดิตwww.suwanaphumparamotor.com


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok


----------



## napoleon

Thailand's location drives transport investment plan

A modal shift in transport for greater competitiveness is the name of the game behind the government's massive infrastructure development programme, which will be kicked off this year with the tendering of four high-speed-rail projects.

Under the grand plan, 55 projects worth Bt2.27 trillion (US$66.29 billion) are to be completed by 2020.

These projects are part of the government's long-term development plan but are being expedited by a commitment to infrastructure investment, the opening up of Myanmar, and the implementation of the Asean Economic Community (AEC).

The Finance Ministry is expected to submit a draft Bt2.2-trillion borrowing bill for the Cabinet’s approval this month.

In the 2013 fiscal year, infrastructure spending of Bt100 billion is earmarked, according to Transport Minister Chadchart Sittipunt.

"The infrastructure development projects are designed to make Thailand the true centre stage of Asean. Under this plan, Bangkok will no longer singly represent Thailand. Major cities will gain greater prominence, thanks to the AEC, which will allow us to expand our territory without having to go to war, and extend regional connectivity," the minister said in an interview.

Of the total budget of Bt2.2 trillion, 64 per cent will fund 31 rail-related projects, 24 per cent will go to 13 road projects, 7 per cent to seven water-transport projects, and 4.75 per cent to four air-transport projects.

Ultimately, these projects are expected to improve linkages between Thailand and its Asean neighbours, reduce logistics costs, deal with growing traffic congestion, and boost tourism revenue.

Chadchart envisages Thailand as the centre of Asean through its presence in the Bay of Bengal Initiative for Multi-Sectoral Technical and Economic Cooperation (Bimstec), the Greater Mekong Subregion (GMS), the Ayeyawady-Chao Phraya-Mekong Economic Cooperation Strategy (ACEMECS), and the Indonesia-Malaysia-Thailand Growth Triangle.

To benefit fully from these connections, Thailand requires a new seamless network and new rules to facilitate cross-border transport.

Thailand will be linked with the regional groups through the Southern Economic Corridor (Bangkok-Phnom Penh-Ho Chi Minh City), the East-West Economic Corridor (Malamang-Phitsanulok-Khon Kaen-Savannakhet-Danang), and the North-South Economic Corridor (which links Thailand with Kunming, China, via Laos and Myanmar). Through Route R9, Thailand will link Vietnam, Cambodia and Myanmar.

The road links are expected to boost border trade, which totalled $22.7 billion in the first nine months of 2012.

"We need to be friends with all our neighbours and must not take advantage of them. This can be a win-win deal for all sides," Chadchart said.

New investments in rail projects are designed to reduce logistics costs, which now account for 15.2 per cent of gross domestic product, against 8.3 per cent in the United States.

The cost is high as freight transport is 86 per cent by road, though this mode is the most polluting and most dangerous to life.

From 71 billion kilotonnes equivalent of carbon emission in 2010, 35 per cent came from goods transport and 36 per cent from the manufacturing sector.

Shipment by rail and water, currently at 12 per cent and 2 per cent respectively, will be promoted because of their lower costs compared to road transport.

"Rail transport should be tentatively raised to 40 per cent," Chadchart said.

Costing a total of Bt900 billion, the four high-speed-rail routes will help the government achieve that goal.

While the high-speed trains will speed up travel for individual commuters, they will also promise a shorter transport period for goods.

In Bangkok, where new roads cannot be built, the combined length of the electric-train routes will be expanded by 10 times from 40 kilometres to 468.8km. Tendering of the MRT Pink Line is expected to take place next month.

"If the tendering of all 10 new projects can be launched within two years, they will all be completed seven years from now," he said.

In the air-transport segment, some airports will be improved to attract more tourism revenue.

"There are 38 airports in Thailand, but 72 per cent of tourist arrivals are seen through Suvarnabhumi Airport," Chadchart said.

"The bottleneck must be tackled. In this regard, the Mae Sot airport could be used for travel to Myanmar."

He said there was plenty of fiscal room to finance the projects.

"We can issue 3-per-cent bonds to finance the infrastructure projects.

"This is worthwhile as it will reduce energy consumption, pollution and logistics costs. We can invest first and pay back the investment through profits reaped from the projects," he said.

The government tentatively plans to finance 8 per cent of the needed funds through revenue of involved state enterprises, 69 per cent through borrowing by government and state enterprises, 9 per cent through annual fiscal budgets, and 14 per cent through public-private investment.

Unlike the Bt350-billion budget for the water-management scheme, which is backed by a borrowing decree, the minister said it was necessary for the government issue a law to back the Bt2.27-trillion transport-infrastructure investment.

"We need a law as we want to make it a national agenda, turning the projects into contingency plans that will bind all [subsequent] governments to follow through. It's a necessity for the nation. Whoever becomes the government must continue with it, as it will benefit the entire country."

To Chadchart, dealing with environmental concerns is key to the success of the scheme. Without public acceptance, the projects could face delays.

As much of the investment will go to rail projects, the government also needs to make sure that the State Railway of Thailand is capable of handling the projects.

He said the new SRT governor Prapat Chongsanguan and the labour union had started to see the urgency of restructuring, as few want to take a train ride because of poor service.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...drives-transport-investment-pla-30197376.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there plans to upgrade the northwestern part of the Bangkok Ring Road to motorway standards? Most of the ring road has 2x4 lanes plus service roads, but the northwestern part still has 2x2 lanes with driveway access. A large part also flooded in 2011.


----------



## napoleon

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there plans to upgrade the northwestern part of the Bangkok Ring Road to motorway standards? Most of the ring road has 2x4 lanes plus service roads, but the northwestern part still has 2x2 lanes with driveway access. A large part also flooded in 2011.


Yes, The road department has a plan but I don't know when the project will start.


----------



## napoleon

Expressway toll to rise in Bangkok

Published: 14 Jan 2013 at 13.17Online news: Transport 

The expressway authority will support a five baht increase in the toll for the Chalerm Maha Nakhon Expressway (route 1) and Si Rat Expressway (route 2) in September this year, Expressway Authority of Thailand (EXAT) governor Aiyanat Tinarpai said on Monday.

The new rates would be: 45 to 50 baht for four-wheel vehicles, 70 to 80 baht for vehicles with six to 10 wheels, and 100 to 115 baht for vehicles with more than 10 wheels.

Mr Aiyanat said EXAT and Bangkok Expressway Public Co Ltd (BECL) are to begin negotiations on the increase in March.

EXAT would afterwards put a proposal to the board committee and the cabinet. The toll increase would take effect on Sept 1, 2013.

Deputy Transport Minister Prin Suwannatat said that under the expressway contract the operator can raise the expressway toll every five years, with the increase based on the inflation rate and the consumer price index.

Gen Prin said he had instructed EXAT to discuss with relevant agencies whether the public should pay the 7% value added tax or not, because EXAT had shouldered that tax at up to 800 million baht a year since 1992, at an accumulated cost of 12 billion baht.

http://bangkokpost.com/news/transport/330745/expressway-toll-to-rise-5-baht


----------



## Neungz

Bang Na Expresway by bangkok.charlie, on Flickr


Landing in Bangkok. by Robin Thom, on Flickr


Highway to Bangkok by Storm Crypt, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

Multiple Lanes by Storm Crypt, on Flickr


Aerial view of Bangkok, Thailand by UweBKK (α 550 on ), on Flickr


Lines and Curves by ZenoWai09, on Flickr


----------



## Ariesbask




----------



## Davenport

wow!


----------



## Ariesbask

Originally posted by Codename B




Codename B said:


> *Bangkok | Third-Stage Expressway System - North Sections*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1418342&page=16
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Motorways & Expressways in Greater Bangkok*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ilovetogo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vudhikrai/8425521369/sizes/l/in/set-72157632635606119/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vudhikrai/8425503359/sizes/l/in/set-72157632635606119/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vudhikrai/8425688523/sizes/l/in/set-72157632635606119/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vudhikrai/8425679981/sizes/l/in/set-72157632635606119/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/atip.pita.3*


----------



## napoleon

Major transport project set to go

THE NATION February 28, 2013 1:00 am

The government is ready to kick off its long-awaited infrastructure investments, with the aim of accomplishing three main national strategies - a shift to a multi-modal transport system; connectivity; and mobility.

However, the amount to be invested in projects outlined for implementation over the seven years to 2020, as approved by Cabinet yesterday, was revised down slightly from Bt2.27 trillion to Bt2 trillion. According to Deputy Prime Minister and Finance Minister Kittiratt Na-Ranong, some of the connected projects will be funded via the annual investment budgets. 

If investment from annual budgets is included, Thailand's total outlay during the seven-year period would be Bt4.2 trillion. While strategic projects under the Bt2-trillion plan will be financed by borrowing, the rest - covering connecting projects nationwide - would come from annual investment expenditure, he said.

"The main modes - air, water and railroad - will be financed by the Bt2 trillion borrowing, while the linkages will be financed by annual budgets. In terms of budget, we are ready. Our income would rise in line with economic expansion," he told reporters yesterday. 

EXHIBITION NEXT MONTH

The government plans an exhibition from March 7-10 at the Government Centre to reveal the investment plans in detail to the general public. A seminar will also be hosted for in-depth discussion on the plan. 

The Transport and Finance ministries will then wrap up the proposal for screening by Cabinet, before it is sent to Parliament next month. The government plans to issue a law to support the borrowing.

Investors from many countries are keen to join the construction projects. Local and foreign business operators are optimistic that the outlays will increase Thailand's competitiveness, particularly under the Kingdom's plan to become Asean's transport hub when the Asean Economic Community comes into being in 2015.

According to Paiboon Nalinthrangkurn, CEO of the Federation of Thai Capital Market Organisations (FETCO), who recently joined a Thai delegation to Hong Kong, investors in Thailand have huge interest in the project, particularly the funding side and any possible delays. Kittiratt and Transport Minister Chadchart Sittipunt explained things at length to over 100 investors. 

"All of them supported the investment thanks to the absence of mega projects since the Suvarnabhumi Airport, but they are curious about the funding," he told Krungthep Turakij TV. "On the delay issue, Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra and all ministers promised that a campaign would be launched to assure all of no delay. This is what the capital market will monitor."

"It was a job well done for this meeting. The trip has built confidence [among investors in Thai infrastructure projects] to quite a good level," he said.

DOUBLE-RAIL TRACK

Of the Bt2-trillion budget, some Bt309.3 billion will be allocated to double-track rail and port improvement. Another Bt955 billion will go to road and rail networks to promote connectivity with neighbouring countries and Asean, which will boost border trade. The remaining Bt672.5 billion will improve urban transport systems (Bt527.8 billion) and links to major provincial cities (Bt144.7 billion).

Transport Minister Chadchart said earlier a modal shift was necessary given higher energy prices and rising concern over global warming. 

About 70 per cent of transport in Thailand is done by road, despite high cost and frequent accidents. Better infrastructure nationwide with better inter-city links will distribute economic growth to other parts of the country, as Bangkok faces saturation. 

Average road speed in Bangkok and nearby provinces is only 28km per hour, and the country is a net energy importer.

The Asia Pacific Energy Research Centre said in a recent report that Thailand's total energy demands will triple by 2035 if things are not changed.

LOGISTIC COSTS

In the plan approved by Cabinet yesterday, the Bt2-trillion investment will lower Thai logistic costs by at least 2 percentage points from 15 per cent of gross domestic product (GDP) at present. The ratio is less than 10 per cent in the US. Shipment by rail will rise from 2.5 per cent to at least 5 per cent while the water transport ratio will rise from 15 per cent to at least 19 per cent.

These outlays will expand GDP by 1 per cent a year, and create about 500,000 jobs nationwide. 

While some equipment and materials will be imported for projects, this is expected to raise the current account deficit by 1 percentage point per annum. Imports are also expected to cut pressure on the Thai baht, after huge inflows.

Despite concerns this investment will spur domestic inflation, the government is convinced it will rise only 0.16 per cent over the period. 

Meanwhile, public debt should peak at only 50 per cent of GDP during this time, allowing the government to maintain fiscal discipline. The Pheu Thai-led government earlier announced that it would run a balanced budget in 2016. 

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Major-transport-project-set-to-go-30200892.html


----------



## napoleon

Dawei road expansion plan shelved

Published: 26 Feb 2013 

The planned expansion of a motorway linking Thailand to the proposed Dawei deep-sea port project in Myanmar has been postponed.

The Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTTPP) said expanding the motorway from four lanes to eight on the Thai side of the border is unnecessary for the time being.

The 110-kilometre road would link Dawei in Myanmar to Kanchanaburi in Thailand.

Chula Sukmanop, director of the OTTPP said the Dawei road link expansion project would pose high investment risks.

His findings were issued in a report on the Dawei joint development project submitted to Transport Minister Chadchat Sittipunt.

The report comes ahead of the third meeting of the joint steering committee for the Dawei project, set for March 6-8 in Chon Buri.

The OTTPP had analysed estimates of the cargo volume expected at the Dawei deep-sea port and found the figure was too high.

The transport volumes are not sufficient to justify expanding the motorway, the report said.

It said cargo containers would carry mainly industrial goods from the port and other goods from Kanchanaburi special economic zone and other western provinces.

His office recommended the deep-sea port be designed as an industrial port in the first phase.

A container port should be developed later as the volume of cargo containers increases in the second phase.

Mr Chula said Myanmar should change its laws to allow private operators to manage the port.

He also said in the report that his office has proposed that Myanmar review the size of its rail track for the Dawei project by using a one-metre track that could link to other rail networks in Thailand without the need to unload goods during transport.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/337679/govt-shelves-plan-to-expand-dawei-road


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I suppose that 8-laning would be some kind of a motorway, with 2x2 tolled through lanes and 2x2 frontage / access roads along side it. 

Central Thailand (the region around Bangkok) is quite a disaster from a traffic engineering perspective. Highly dispersed developments with a lot of strip development alongside existing highways, making it hard to both build a new alignment or widen the existing road.


----------



## napoleon

Exat mulls North expressway

Published: 1 Apr 2013 

The Expressway Authority of Thailand (Exat) is considering a plan to build a new expressway between Chiang Rai and Chiang Mai.

Exat governor Aiyanat Tinarpai said a feasibility study would be conducted to assess the plan.

It could link up with roads in Myanmar and China, which would better connect Thailand with other Asean nations to boost trade and tourism.

The expressway link could help increase the number of tourists from China, many of whom enter via Myanmar through Chiang Rai, he said.

In the other direction, the expressway opens the possibility of making a trip through northern Thailand, Myanmar and China in just one day.

Exat would consult with the Department of Highways before planning the exact route of the expressway, he said.

Exat plans to pay for the feasibility study with funds from the 2014 budget. Exat could fund the project on its own or invite private investors to take part as well, he said.

Meanwhile, Exat also plans to build express customs-clearance passages at each of the four border checkpoints in Songkhla, Nong Khai, Tak and Chiang Rai, he said.

Songkhla's Sadao border checkpoint would probably be the first site for one of the express crossings, Mr Aiyanat said.

Each of the four express crossings would be 3km long and will be used to expedite the transport of goods, he said.

A one-stop customs clearance service would be provided at the new crossings to make the customs procedure more efficient, he said.

A feasibility study on the new checkpoints should begin in fiscal year 2014 and the construction should take about one year, he said.

Exat has also signed a contract with a consultant to plan an expressway in Phuket linking Krathu municipality to the Patong area.

The expressway will cost about 6 billion baht to build.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/343291/exat-mulls-north-expressway


----------



## napoleon

2020 deadline speeds up the construction of 5 motorways
3 roads to be funded by 2 trillion transport loan

Published: 23 Apr 2013 

The government has prioritised the construction of five inter-provincial motorways, which will cost 267 billion baht and span a combined length of 705 kilometres.

The construction of the motorways is expected to be completed by 2020.

The projects are among 13 motorways nationwide to be built under the Highway Department.

The 13 motorways will cover 4,150km and cost 472 billion baht. Two of these 13 motorways have already been completed. They are the 82km Bangkok-Chon Buri Road and the 64km Eastern Outer Ringroad.

Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning director-general Chula Sukmanop told Bangkok Post three of the five motorways will be financed by the two-billion-baht loan which the government is borrowing to overhaul the country's transport infrastructure.

These three include the 196km Bang Pa-in-Saraburi-Nakhon Ratchasima Road, which will require investment of 84.6 billion baht.

This project's environment impact assessment (EIA) was approved in 2006.

The Highway Department completed the project's design in 2008 and early this year the cabinet approved a budget of 6.6 billion baht for land expropriation and compensation and 77.97 billion baht for construction.

The second project to be financed by the loan funds is the 98km Bang Yai-Kanchanaburi Road, which will cost 55.62 billion baht, including 5.2 billion baht for land expropriation and property compensation.

The EIA process and design of this project has been finished.

The third motorway is the 32km Pattaya-Map Ta Phut Road, costing 16 billion baht.

The investment includes 1.8 billion baht for land expropriation and property compensation. Its EIA is expected to be completed by this year.

Mr Chula said the three motorways will be completed in the next three years.

The two other prioritised motorways are the 118km Nakhon Pathom-Cha-am Road, with an investment budget of 44.1 billion baht, and the 206km Bang Pa-in-Nakhon Sawan Road, which will cost 37.3 billion baht.

These motorways are expected to be completed by 2020.

The EIA of the Nakhon Pathom-Cha-am project has been approved, while the EIA of the Bang Pa-in-Nakhon Sawan project is yet to be completed.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/tra...ine-speeds-up-the-construction-of-5-motorways


----------



## napoleon

Nakhon Ratchasima City



Festival said:


> *Korat city
> Nakhon Ratchasima Thailand*BIRD EYE VIEW 2013มุมสูงโคราช
> ขอขอบคุณภาพมุมสูง ที่หาดูยากสําหรับโคราชนะครับ เคดิตภาพ[/B] https://www.facebook.com/Lacustrinepix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PHOTO MY ME*


,,


----------



## natthawat44

SURIN Province
214 Pattamanon Road, Kalasin-Chong chom
To surin chong chom Cambudia








Bypass Road to Buriram Airport








Turn left to Buriram, Turn right to Srisaket, 








To Roiet Yasotorn


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok



Blue OceanS said:


> S10 ( 19 /8 /2013 )


----------



## napoleon

Blue OceanS said:


> สะพารพระราม9


,,


----------



## napoleon

CHIANG MAI City



berdberd said:


> เชียงใหม่ เมืองแนวราบ จริงๆ


----------



## napoleon

Nakhon Ratchasima City




anyamanee said:


> 61 ถนนมิตรภาพ ขาออกกรุงเทพ จะเห็นอาคารโรงเรียนราชสีมาวิทยาลัยอยู่ไกลๆค่ะ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 ทางต่างระดับนครราชสีมา ทิศใต้ไปทิศเหนือค่ะ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 ทางต่างระดับนครราชสีมา รูปทรงดูเป็นตัวโน๊ตเพลงเชียว
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 ช่วงทางข้ามถนนมุขมนตรีและทางรถไฟ ช่วงสะพานค่อนข้างยาว เวลาขับรถให้บรรยากาศเหมือนขับบนทางด่วนยกระดับ :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 ช่วงทาขึ้น-ลงแล้ว ทิศเหนือไป ปั้มปตท., โฮมโปร, จอหอ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> แค่นี้ก่อนดีกว่าค่ะ หมดเวลาเบรคแล้ว เดี๋ยวหัวหน้าจะมากินหัว รอบค่ำจะมาหยอดใหม่นะคะ





anyamanee said:


> :hi: สวัสดีตอนค่ำค่ะ มาชมกันต่อนะคะ ค่อยๆ โหลด ค่อยๆ ดู เครื่องไม่แฮงค์ค่ะ พรุ่งนี้วันหยุดตื่นสายได้ :lol:
> 
> 
> 66 ทางต่างระดับนครราชสีมา ในมุมกลับจากรูปก่อนบ้างนะคะ มุมบนคือทิศใต้ไปภาคตะวันออก มุมล่างคือทิศเหนือไปอีสานบนค่ะ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 ทางต่างระดับนครราชสีมา เห็นสนามกีฬา 80 พรรษาไกลๆ (นักกีฬาวอลเลย์ฯเค้าอึดดีนะคะ เดินแก้บนกันมาถึงโรงแรมราชพฤกษ์ ไกลเกิน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68 ทางต่างระดับนครราชสีมา
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 ทางต่างระดับนครราชสีมา เห็นบิลบอร์ดโฆษณาแสนสิริด้วย ..ไฮท์เนอะ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 ปึงหงี่เชียงคะ หมูหยอง กุนเชียง หมูยอ ฯลฯ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71 แผ่นดินทองสืบศิริป๋า sim ค่ะ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 ตลาดชลประทานถนนสืบศิริ มุมล่าง ส่วนฝั่งตรงข้ามมุมบน โลตัส ซุปเปอร์มาร์เก็ตค่ะ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73 ถนนสืบศิริ (เรียกชื่อเก่านะคะ) กับถนนมิตรภาพ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74 ย่านชลประทาน - สืบศิริ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 แยกสีมาธานี


----------



## napoleon

Blue OceanS said:


> แยกบรมมราชชนนี ( 5 /2 /2014 )


,,


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What has happened there? It looks like contraflow.


----------



## napoleon

ChrisZwolle said:


> What has happened there? It looks like contraflow.


A mob in Bangkok blocked the road.


----------



## napoleon

TP Renu Nakhon said:


> สวยจังครับ หนองคาย


,,


----------



## napoleon

Blue OceanS said:


> สถานีวุฒากาศ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Me


,,


----------



## Airman Kris™

ChrisZwolle said:


> I suppose that 8-laning would be some kind of a motorway, with 2x2 tolled through lanes and 2x2 frontage / access roads along side it.
> 
> Central Thailand (the region around Bangkok) is quite a disaster from a traffic engineering perspective. Highly dispersed developments with a lot of strip development alongside existing highways, making it hard to both build a new alignment or widen the existing road.


Even the Phetkasem Road Highway along the coast from north to south Thailand has absolutely nil space for expansion. As you said, strip malls line the road right up to the shoulder. You have no choice for a detour in the communities along it...Thailand urban planners could take lessons from Singapore. 
*
*


----------



## napoleon

Blue OceanS said:


> By Me


,,,


----------



## NFZANMNIM




----------



## napoleon

Nakhon Ratchasima City



Zendentt said:


> วันนี้ เฮลิคอปเตอร์บินไปมาเยอะเลย จะได้เห็นภาพมุมสูงอีกไหมน้าา
> 
> อันนี้เซทภาพเก่า จากคุณ Anyamanee


,,


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok Special Administrative Area
Central Thailand


----------



## Codename B

After double track railways, HSR and mass transit, the Department of Highways yesterday revealed the motorways network plans, which will begin construction early next year.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bt2.1-trillion motorway plans likely to have multiplier effect on economy*
SASITHORN ONGDEE THE NATION November 24, 2015 1:00 am

*THE Department of Highways yesterday revealed its new Bt2.1-trillion 20-year plan to develop the motorway network, expecting these investments to have a multiplier effect by more than two times worth Bt5.7 trillion for the economy.*

"The plan is aimed at serving higher demand for travel and logistics transport, especially for tourist destinations and cross-border areas," said Anon Luangboriboon, deputy director-general of the Highways Department. 

At the third public hearing held by the Highways Department of the Transport Ministry in Bangkok yesterday, TLT Consultants Co, the project manager of a study, briefed some 200 representatives of the state and private sectors on the latest motorway-network planning.

The development plan for 2016-36 will cover 21 routes with a combined length of 6,612 kilometres. It will be in line with the country's 11th National Economic and Social Development Plan (2012-16). 

The Public Private Partnership (PPP) gross cost scheme will be used as the investment model - a model in which the state will bear the risks instead of private investors. Infrastructure funds will be a source of money apart from the fiscal budget, said Vasu Chaisuk, traffic and transport engineer of TEAM Consulting Engineering and Management Co. 

"In 20 years so far, we have developed only 200km of motorways. By using the PPP scheme, we can develop 300km of motorways a year, compared with 20-30km a year currently using only the fiscal budget," Vasu said. 

As for engineering, he said the motorways would be designed in the context of Asean connectivity and compatibility with the planned railway network apart from easing traffic congestion and urbanisation like the existing plan established in 1997 with the target of expanding the motorway network to 4,000km. 

Of the planned 21 routes, there will be three main components consisting of four routes in the Northeast, 15 in the Central, Western and Eastern regions, and three routes in the South.

Vasu said priority routes would be the outer ring roads of Bangkok and its vicinity, and a spine network to link Bangkok with Chiang Mai in the North, Nong Khai in the Northeast, and Chumphon in the South, totalling 3,100km, during the first phase in the first 10 years. The rest will be developed during the second phase in the next 10 years.

Among the 15 routes in the Central, Western and Eastern regions are: Bang Pa-in-Chiang Rai; Bang Pa-in-Nong Khai; Nakhon Pathom-Narathiwat; Bangkok-Ban Chang; Suphan Buri-Chai Nat; Laem Chabang-Nakhon Ratchasima; Bang Yai-Kanchanaburi; and Chon Buri-Nakhon Pathom.

Anon said construction on three projects - the 196km Bang Pa-in-Nakhon Ratchasima, the 96km Bang Yai-Kanchanaburi, and the 32km Pattaya-Map Ta Phut routes - could begin shortly after the Cabinet's recent approval.

Total investments are expected to be Bt160.42 billion."Construction will start next year and be completed in 2019," Anon said. 

As for the new motorway development plan, Kaiwut Simtarakaew, deputy managing director of TLT Consultants Co, said the company was scheduled to submit a final draft plan to the Highways Department for consideration in January ahead of seeking further approvals from the Transport Ministry and the Cabinet.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...rway-plans-likely-to-have-multi-30273590.html


First Phase (3.120km) - 2016-2026
Second Phase (3.158km) - 2026-2036









http://www.home.co.th/hometips/news/detail/82602


Master Plan showing all the motorways lines and their names









http://www.home.co.th/hometips/news/detail/82602


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An ambitious plan. It would be great if they can pull this off. Do they plan to build motorways next to existing four-lane divided highways? For example the Bangkok - Nong Khai (Laos) motorway (M6 on that map) would run next to Highway 2, which is already a dual carriageway.


----------



## Codename B

^^

Three motorways will begin construction early next year. For these three projects, there will be an entirely new route. It will be like the existing Bangkok-Pattaya Motorway.










This is the route for the Bang Pa In-Korat Motorway. The blue line are Highway, the Motorways will run mostly along the old Highway, but not entirely parallel to each other.










This is the Bang Yai-Kanchanaburi motorway. Here the motorway is further apart from the existing Highway.










This is the Pattaya-Map Tha Put Motorway, which follows the existing motorway line and is even further apart from the highway.


----------



## Codename B

Pattaya to Udon Thani
Eastern Thailand to Northeastern Thailand


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok Special Administrative Area
Central Thailand


Intersection of Phahonyothin Road and Vibhavadi Rangsit road - Bangkok by Asiacamera, on Flickr​


----------



## Codename B

Anti Skid Material

More and more roads in Thailand are painted with color marking in red, orange and blue for better gripping at curves and for visibility at night for intersection.





































https://www.facebook.com/departmentofhighway/​


----------



## hammersklavier

I'm noticing something I'm finding very curious...

It appears that the Thais use American-style road markings but drive on the left like the Brits and Japanese. How did this come to be?


----------



## Codename B

hammersklavier said:


> I'm noticing something I'm finding very curious...
> 
> It appears that the Thais use American-style road markings but drive on the left like the Brits and Japanese. How did this come to be?


Until the early 1980s, Thailand closely followed US, Australian, and Japanese practices in road sign design, with diamond-shaped warning signs and circular restrictive signs to regulate traffic.

However Thailand use England as a model and use left hand driving, due to good ties.


----------



## Codename B

Highway 226 - Ubon Ratchathani Province
Northeastern Thailand



Appleich said:


> Highway 226 Hua Thale - Warin Chamrap (Huay Khayung - Kanthararom Section)


----------



## Codename B

Don Gaew Underpass - Chiang Mai Province
Northern Thailand

Don Gaew Underpass is now completed and open to the public. This is Chiang Mai's 16th underpass.

intersection of Highway 107 and 121






















































https://www.facebook.com/departmentofhighway/​


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a good solution for an underpass with limited spatial impact. The Netherlands lacks this.


----------



## Codename B

Construction for Motorway 7 extension (31.2 km) will now begin this month.

Dotted purple line








https://www.facebook.com/department...7661454309395/957661384309402/?type=3&theater

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Contracts signed to extend Bangkok-Chon Buri motorway*
8 Feb 2016 at 18:27
WRITER: AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK










*The Highways Department has signed contracts to extend the Bangkok-Chon Buri motorway to reach the Map Ta Phut industrial estates of Rayong within four years.*

Department representatives signed five of 13 contracts for the 31.2-kilometre-long extension project for Highway No.7 on Monday.

Witnessing the signing, Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith said the cost of the extension from Pattaya to Map Ta Phut was estimated at 14.2 billion baht. The remaining eight contracts should be signed either by later this month or early next month and the extension should be completed within 2019, he said.

The new section of Thailand's first intercity motorway will have four lanes, four interchanges and three toll plazas with a closed-toll system. It should facilitate traffic flow significantly, the minister said.

He also said bidding for construction of two other intercity expressways would be organised in the middle of this year.

One is a 196km route from Bang Pa-in district of Ayutthaya province to Nakhon Ratchasima province, estimated at 84.6 billion baht, and the other will stretch 96km from Bang Yai district of Nonthaburi province to Kanchanaburi province.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/tra...s-signed-to-extend-bangkok-chon-buri-motorway


----------



## Codename B

Highways - Lamphun Province
Northern Thailand





































Credit: _Pongsakorn Sangsuwan_​


----------



## dida888

I am curious about the design of underpass Chiangmai. It's great and huge but why there is small cross x road (may be walkway?) link/shortcut to the main road. Further more, there are local road split at the curve. I thought these thing will increase unsafe opportunity to drivers.


----------



## Codename B

Highways & Underpasses - Chiang Mai Province
Northern Thailand





































Credit: Pongsakorn Sangsuwan
​


----------



## Codename B

Highway 331 - Chachoengsao Province
Central Thailand

Highway 331 phase II is now completed.




























https://www.facebook.com/departmentofhighway/
​


----------



## Codename B

Highway 12 - Lomsak - Phitsanuloke
Northern Thailand























































https://www.facebook.com/department...9733431435531/919733174768890/?type=3&theater
​


----------



## Appleich

Highway 1 : Phahonyothin Road

Saraburi Province



elfna_1 said:


>


----------



## George W. Bush

Ongoing project to connect Bangkok Outer Ring Rd. in the west to Sirat Expressway in the north 
(the end of the video shows the construction site of the new central railway station at Bang Sue)


----------



## Codename B

Nakhon Sawan Bypass Road - Nakhon Sawan
Northern Thailand

Construction of Nakhon Sawan Bypass Road is now completed.





































https://www.facebook.com/departmentofhighway/posts/1019346234807583
​


----------



## Appleich

Nong Prateep Underpass

Chiang Mai, Thailand



north11 said:


> *ทางลอดแยกหนองประทีป*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *เครดิตภาพ คุณ Pongsakorn sangsuwan*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*New expressway linking Bangkok’s west with inner capital ready to open ahead of schedule*

Residents living in the western part of the capital will soon travel to the inner zones of the capital faster as now the new expressway, Si Rat-Outer Ringroad, is 99.2% finished and is expected to open ahead of schedule in August.

This 16.7 kilometres long expressway will allow them to travel into central Bangkok much more convenient.

The Si Rat Expressway Project – Outer Ring Road is part of a plan to extend Bangkok’s Metropolitan Expressway network to the western portions of the capital.​
Full report: http://www.pattayamail.com/thailand...nner-capital-ready-open-ahead-schedule-140270










The new elevated expressway is very well visible on Google Earth imagery dating back from January 2016.


----------



## Appleich

- edited -


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Motorway 7*

There are plans to add elevated structures to Motorway 7 east of Bangkok. The elevated highway features 3 lanes in each direction, consisting of two 16 kilometer long viaducts.

The viaducts will be constructed between the existing main carriageways and frontage roads, increasing motorway capacity from 8 to 14 lanes, and overall capacity - including frontage roads - to up to 20 lanes.

Source in Thai: http://www.svn-motorway7.com/news_detail.php?WP=oGSaG3FDnoy44UOaoFM3BRjloH9axUF5nrO4Ljo7o3Qo7o3Q


----------



## Appleich

*Construction work for Bang Pa-in - Nakhon Ratchasima Motorway (M6) commenced by Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-o-cha on this day :*


Total length of 196 kilometers with construction cost of THB 84.6 billion.
A route from Phahonyothin Road (Highway 1) and Kanchanaphisek Road (M9; Eastern Outer Ring Road) to Nakhon Ratchasima's Western Bypass Road (Highway 204).
Linking Bang Pa-in District in Ayutthaya Province to Nakhon Ratchasima City.
Comprising of 2 sections (6-lane and 4-lane carriage ways).
9 interchanges, 5 rest areas, 2 service areas and 1 service center along the route.
Part of the 535 km. motorway network to Nong Khai Province in the northeastern region.
Operational within 2020.



> *Work begins on new Ayutthaya-Ratchasima motorway*
> 
> ฺBangkok Post, 3 Aug 2016 at 12:12
> 
> Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha on Wednesday inaugurated the construction of a new 196-kilometre inter-city tollway being built at a cost of 84.6 billion baht from Ayutthaya province via Saraburi to Nakhon Ratchasima. The launching ceremony for Highway No.6 was held at the 99 kilometre marker of the Phahon Yothin Highway in Nong Khae district, Saraburi. It is scheduled for completion in four years.
> 
> More details : http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1051821/work-begins-on-new-ayutthaya-ratchasima-motorway











Credit: Bangkok Post, POSTgraphics









Credit: Wekorat.com

























Credit: สำนักสำรวจและออกแบบ


----------



## Ryme Intrinseca

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are plans to add elevated structures to Motorway 7 east of Bangkok. The elevated highway features 3 lanes in each direction, consisting of two 16 kilometer long viaducts.
> 
> The viaducts will be constructed between the existing main carriageways and frontage roads, increasing motorway capacity from 8 to 14 lanes, and overall capacity - including frontage roads - to up to 20 lanes.


Looks like access to the new carriageways will be partly achieved via an extra pair of loops at the Srinagarinda cloverleaf, making six loops in total.

A little further South, this 'double looping' strategy is used at the interchange between the Bang Na-Chon Buri Expressway and Motorway 9. The expressway underwent a similar upgrade to the one on Motorway 7, with new elevated carriageways. Full access (both carriageways in both directions) is provided via four loops (two pairs stacked on top of each other) and four windmill-style connectors. It is basically two full 'clovermill' interchanges built on top of each other. This is one of very few interchanges in the world providing full four-way freeflow access to/from the express AND local lanes.


----------



## Codename B

Motorway 7 extension : Pattaya - Rayong (32 km)

Progress for M7 extension is now at 7-8%.







Existing motorways and motorways under constructions.


----------



## Appleich

*Si Rat - Outer Ring Road Expressway progress :*


 Trial opening between 15 August (5:30 am.) - 17 August (11:59 pm.) without any toll charges.
 Official opening on 22 August with 50 baht toll charged from 4-wheel vehicle.



> *Free use of new expressway next week*
> 
> Bangkok Post 11/08/2016 at 06:34 PM
> 
> The new tollway links to the existing expressway north of the Mor Chit 2 bus terminal. But the link between the two lines will not be opened during the trial test run and drivers who want to use the new elevated road have to go through the Khampheng Phet 2 toll gate free of charge.
> 
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1058945/free-use-of-new-expressway-next-week







*First day of trial opening :*

Kanchanaphisek Road - Kampaengphet 2 Road (Inbound), Montage by Khun Kittiphong Bhurikitti on 15 August 2016


----------



## Appleich

*Bang Pa-in - Nakhon Ratchasima Motorway (M6) : Saraburi Interchange*

_Photographs by Khun elfna_1_



elfna_1 said:


> mx7.com/view2/zh6MR82GdPllQIPa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mx7.com/view2/z09VTTaMF1LKQhCg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mx7.com/view2/z09VUB89dYWZdA9S
> 
> http://www.suphaninsure.com/allcontent.asp?txtmCategory_ID=64





elfna_1 said:


> mx7.com/view2/zihNb9hxvDZtkBGg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mx7.com/view2/zihNbReU4KoDJprP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mx7.com/view2/zihNcddAmlaCy8Wy
> 
> photo by me


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's a dashcam video of the new Taling Chan - Bang Sue Expressway in Bangkok. This video is taken eastbound into the city






observations;
* the entire expressway is elevated
* the expressway is at a high elevation, giving a nice view over the city. It runs mostly over a railroad corridor, which means its elevation is higher than most other elevated highways.
* there is exit numbering, exits 11, 13 & 17 eastbound
* most interchanges only allow eastbound access into the city. 
* the first eastbound exit is not until Charan Sanitwong Road (near the Chao Phraya River), after 11 kilometers.
* the expressway can only be accessed from the frontage roads of the Ring Road. Traffic needs to exit early to access the new expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Sirat - Outer Ring Road*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's another video of the expressway in both directions (first eastbound, then westbound).






Exit numbering;

Eastbound:
* Exit ? Suan Phak Road
* Exit 11 Charan Sanitwong Road
* Exit 13 Pracha Rat Sai Road
* Exit 17 Chatuchak
* Exit ? Sirat Expressway

Westbound:
* Exit? Sirat Expressway
* Exit 15 Pracha Rat Sai Road
* Exit 12 Charan Sanitwong Road
* Exit 9 Sirindhorn Road
* Exit 6 Ratchapruk Road
* Exit 2 Kanchanaphisek Road
* Exit ? U-turn
* Exit? Outer Ring Road

All westbound traffic has to leave the expressway at Exit 2 Kanchanphisek Road. There is no toll plaza there. I wonder how they charge tolls there, as there is a toll plaza at the beginning and ending when going towards Bangkok, but there is only a toll plaza at the beginning when leaving Bangkok.


----------



## knrOctober

Bird eye view from drone



gla_c said:


>


----------



## Appleich

*Si Rat - Outer Ring Road Expressway is officially opened today :*


> Bangkok, August 22, 2016, 9:00 a.m - Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-Ocha, accompanied by Minister of Transport, EXAT Governor and BEM Chairman, officially open the 16.7-kilometer expressway linking the existing Si Rat Expressway in Bangsue to Outer Ring Road (Kanchanaphisek Road) in western Bangkok. The newly constructed expressway helps easing traffic congestions between the two sides of Chao Praya river, shortens the commuting time to around 13 - 20 minutes. Total cost of the project is around THB 32.82 billion.


_Photographs by Expressway Authority of Thailand (EXAT) :_




























_Photographs by Ministry of Transport :_


----------



## napoleon

Blue OceanS said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpul...544466865594/1031120837007952/?type=3&theater


....


----------



## Appleich

*Construction contracts for new motorways are singed today at Department of Highway :*


M6 Bang Pa-in - Nakhon Ratchasima (196 km.) : 17 contracts _(additional)_, THB 23,095.18 million in total. 
M81 Bang Yai - Kanchanaburi (96 km.) : 7 contracts _(new)_, THB 8,884.80 million in total.

*Current bidding progress : *


Code:


[U]Route[/U]     [U]Total[/U]     [U]Awarded[/U]     [U]Signed[/U]     [U]Unsigned[/U]     [U]Remaining[/U]*

 M6        40         25          21          4            15        contracts
 M81       25          9           7          2            16        contracts

* _The remaining contracts for both routes will be awarded between October - November 2016, the process is expected to be complete within December 2016._


















Source (in Thai) : Department of Highway, Banmuang Newspaper


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What has caused this construction boom of new motorways in Thailand? If I'm correct it has been a while since new motorways were constructed outside of Bangkok. And now they're constructing hundreds of kilometers of them.


----------



## Codename B

^^ 

Part of Thailand's Infrastructure Action Plan of 2 trillion baht ($57.8 billion) for 2015-2022. Actually, double track railways, High Speed Rail and mass transit lines are where the boom is at, while motorway is only getting some of the share.

















http://www.boi.go.th/upload/content/5. Enhancing Infrastructure Development f_92919.pdf


----------



## Appleich

As Khun Codename B said, these projects are part of Thailand's Infrastructure Master Plan (2015 - 2022). Department of Highway is currently implementing 6 motorway projects in total, 3 of them are flagship projects (summary can be found here; Pulished by Stock Exchange of Thailand).

*Flagship Motorway Projects :*


Code:


[U]Route[/U]    [U]Route Section[/U]                         [U]Length[/U]      [U]Budget framework[/U]     [U]Status[/U]

 M6      Bang Pa-in - Nakhon Ratchasima        196 km.       THB 84.60 b.        U/C
 M7      Pattaya - Map Ta Phut (extension)     32  km.       THB 20.20 b.        U/C
 M81     Bang Yai - Kanchanaburi               96  km.       THB 55.62 b.        C/S

[I]C/S = Contracts signed, construction likely to start soon[/I]

*Upcoming Motorway Projects :*


Code:


[U]Route[/U]    [U]Route Section[/U]                         [U]Length[/U]      [U]Budget framework[/U]     [U]Status[/U]

 M5      Bang Pa-in - Nakhon Sawan             180 km.       THB 2 - 3 b.        P/D
 M8      Nakhon Pathom - Cha Am                109 km.       THB 80.60 b.        P/D
 M8      Hat Yai - Sadao (Malaysia border)     62  km.       THB 35.00 b.        P/D

[I]P/D = Included in the government's public - private partnership plan, currently under
planning and design process. Construction of M8 is expected to begin in 2017.[/I]

Source : [URL="http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Govt-likely-to-open-bidding-for-Nakhon-Pathom-Cha--30290511.html"]The Nation[/URL] | [URL="http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1474879098"]Prachachat[/URL] (in Thai)

*M5 route (Bang Pa-in - Nakhon Sawan section) :*










Source : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82674670&postcount=1558

*M8 route (Nakhon Pathom - Cha Am section) :*










Source : http://kpi2.playwebagency.com/index.php?name=event&file=detail&orderpage=all&event_id=112

*M8 route (Hat Yai - Sadao [Malaysia border] section) :*










Source : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124941731&postcount=68


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the status of the motorway from Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima / Korat?


----------



## Appleich

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the status of the motorway from Bangkok to Nakhon Ratchasima / Korat?


Some sections are still under construction, 17 of them require more budget from design revisions and still under the government's review process. Operation and management contract was to be awarded last June but things went silent, still not sure why it has been delayed. Back in April, Department of Highway said it aims to open the entire route in early 2024 which is now very unlikely.

Prachachat | 22 April 2021 | Original in Thai | Translated


----------



## Appleich

*Gateless M-FLOW toll collection system to be piloted on Motorway 9 at Thap Chang 1, Thap Chang 2, Thanyaburi 1 and Thanyaburi 2 toll plazas next month:*
Original news in Thai: Prachachat (15 August 2021)








คิกออฟ "M-FLOW" นำร่องทดสอบระบบ ต.ค. นี้ ประเดิม "ด่านธัญบุรี-ทับช้าง"


ตุลาคมนี้มาแน่ "M-FLOW" นำร่องก่อนที่มอเตอร์เวย์สาย 9 ด่านธัญบุรี - ทับช้าง ก่อนขยายไปทางด่วนฉลองรัช - มอเตอร์เวย์สาย 7 ในปี 66




www.prachachat.net




Translated in English: News Directory (16 August 2021)








Open the M-Flow Motorway at Thap Chang Thanyaburi Oct. 64 The car runs without a block. - Newsdir3


However, the issue of fines in the event that users fail to pay 10%…




www.newsdirectory3.com


----------



## Appleich

*Highway 214 Widening*
Tha Tum - Chom Phra section, Surin Province
































Source: Department of Highways


----------



## Appleich

*Highway 202 Widening*
Ban Mueang Tao - Kaset Wisai section, Roi Et Province
































Source: Department of Highways


----------



## Codename B

*New Highway 12 (115.6km)*
Kalasin - Northeastern













































































__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/3037712909783540


----------



## Appleich

*M82 Kanchanaphisek Road (Western Section) - Pak Tho Motorway*
Kanchanaphisek Road (Western Section) - Ekkachai section, Samut Sakhon Province








































Source: Italian-Thai Development Plc.


----------



## Appleich

*M6 Bang Pa-in - Nong Khai Motorway*
Bang Pa-in - Nakhon Ratchasima section, Saraburi Province


----------



## Appleich

*M6 Bang Pa-in - Nong Khai Motorway*
Bang Pa-in - Nakhon Ratchasima section, Nakhon Ratchasima Province
























Source: Dailynews


----------



## Appleich

*Highway 226 Widening*
Chakkarat - Huai Thalaeng section, Nakhon Ratchasima Province 
*























*
Source: Department of Highways


----------



## Appleich

*Na Kuam Intersection Overpass (Highway 11 and Highway 1)*
Mueang Lampang District, Lampang Province
























Source: Dailynews


----------



## Appleich

*Second Rama IX Bridge and Rama III - Dao Khanong - Western Outer Ring Road Expressway*
Bang Kho Laem / Yan Nawa District, Bangkok








































Source: Dailynews


----------



## Appleich

*Highway 344 Widening*
Ban Bueng - Nong Prue Intersection (Highway 331) section, Chon Buri Province
























Source: Department of Highways


----------



## Appleich

*Evening expressway drive in Bangkok:*


----------



## boyz_1412

Appleich said:


> *Highway 334 Widening*
> Ban Bueng - Nong Prue Intersection (Highway 331) section, Chon Buri Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Department of Highways


Highway 344


----------



## Codename B

*Two new motorways up for bidding this year*
- Construction next year, open for service in 2026




__ https://www.facebook.com/100047017301335/posts/537753647801874



*M5 - 22km - Rangsit-Bang Pa-In*









*M9 - 38km - Bang Khun Thian-Bang Bua Thong*


----------



## Appleich

*Highway 101 Widening*
Ban Huai Kaet - Ban Huai Nam Un section, Phrae - Nan provinces
























Source: Thaimotnews


----------



## Appleich

*Highway 1202 Widening*
Dong Chen - Si Pho Ngoen section, Phayao - Chiang Rai provinces








































Source: Dailynews


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *Second Rama IX Bridge and Rama III - Dao Khanong - Western Outer Ring Road Expressway*
> Bang Kho Laem / Yan Nawa District, Bangkok


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A beam of a U-turn overpass collapsed on traffic on the Rama II Road (Highway 35).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553889598522044416


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *Highway 290 (Mueang Nakhon Ratchasima Ring Road; 110 km.)*
> Thailand's longest ring road outside Greater Bangkok



























Source: Thaimotnews


----------



## Appleich

*Highway 1021 Widening*
Chiang Kham - Thoeng section, Phayao - Chiang Rai provinces
























Source: Transport Journal


----------



## Appleich

*Highway 2 (Mittraphap Road) Widening*
Mueang Nakhon Ratchasima - Non Sung section, Nakhon Ratchasima province
























Source: Thai News Agency MCOT


----------



## Appleich

*Mueang Nong Khai Bypass Road (East Section)*
Mueang Nong Khai, Nong Khai province








































Source: Dailynews


----------



## Appleich

*Rural Road NY3007*
Ongkharak - Ban Na section, Nakhon Nayok province
































Source: Dailynews


----------



## Appleich

*Rural Road NM3060*
Section in Wang Mi, Wang Nam Khiao, Nakhon Ratchasima province
























Source: Korat Lifestyle


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *Second Rama IX Bridge and Rama III - Dao Khanong - Western Outer Ring Road Expressway*
> Bang Kho Laem / Yan Nawa District, Bangkok


Amazing drone shot and update by Khun @Jero1971:


----------



## Appleich

Appleich said:


> *Mueang Nong Khai Bypass Road (East Section)*
> Mueang Nong Khai, Nong Khai province











































Source: Dailynews


----------



## Appleich

*Highway 1421*
Ban Hua Doi - Ban Mai Mongkol section, Chiang Rai province


----------

